# Rate the above user's signature



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10

That woman looks nice and Rhodes is just awesome.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

10/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

3.7/10

Alomost a 7.3 tbh.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

2/10 PAH.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

12/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

4:20/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Club sandwich and diet coke.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Solid 6.9 out of 10


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's generic. I give it a 5.475745 out of 10.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10 It's certainly different, but I'm not convinced by Fred's hair or the cheesy line.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

7/10 Pretty generic.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

.4/10

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Nope not mad 8*D


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

8/10 Its nice


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad Ass

7/10


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

9/10 for the frustration


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

8.735434108 out of ten.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

3/10.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> 3/10.


Fucking 3?

Fine then. I rate yours....

...gay out of ten.


:hoff


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

3/10 Again. :lol

For Samoon's...

8/10.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

not a fan/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ian Collins said:


> not a fan/10


Stupid/10.

:scalabrine


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> Fucking 3?
> 
> Fine then. I rate yours....
> 
> ...


rimo 


Aw smash's sig

7\10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6.6/10

I'm not a tennis guy but the dude looks pretty cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon 1/10

For upsetting the GOAT

RS 8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Samoon 1/10
> 
> For upsetting the GOAT
> 
> RS 8/10




Bully's sig 0/10. 

RS's sig 7.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10 not a tennis fan but roger's a legend.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10. Would rate your avatar higher.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10 :cena2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I rate the above user's sig some numbers out of another number.
___

Now, I'm looking for an improvement on 3. I can do this. I AM A TIGER.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Still 3/10.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Still 3/10.


But I was a tiger...

I'll rate yours at least 16 out of 23 if you bump me up to 4 out of 10.

Baby steps, you see.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

2.5/10. 

Better now?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

25 out of 10? Aw, shucks, guys. I knew it.

I re-rate your sig as 16.3 out of 23.5


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You missed the dot that is between 2 and 5.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

4/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5/10 meh.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

566587523141253/10 for those twins


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4.5/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

12/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

2/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

7/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

6/10


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

2/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Would have been better if you monotoned the heads of Punk and Bryan to fit the rest of the pic.

I'll give 5/10 for effort.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10. It is better than your older sig but it is still bad. :torres


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Anark said:


> Would have been better if you monotoned the heads of Punk and Bryan to fit the rest of the pic.
> 
> I'll give 5/10 for effort.


lazy photoshop m8.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

5/10 nothing too special


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*8/10. I've always been a fan of Styles. Plus I really like the picture on the right. It makes him look like an assassin.*


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

10/10 Gave me a boner


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10
dat metallica.


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

EXIT/10

Lol, changed the sig right after you voted.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

3.6/5

A solid list of bands there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10

BITW


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

30/10 tbh.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

1/10, Don't know who that is, maybe Rita Ora but I'm not sure.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Good/Best in the World


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

10/10. Love the raining effect.


----------



## RDylanM01 (Nov 10, 2012)

7/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 for the uniqueness


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

6/10 too pink


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

blur said:


> 0/10


Midget/Tall

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Good positioning of the Punk vectors and text, but can't quite figure out what the background is, or the texture that surrounds it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6.5/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

2/10. Sorry, not a fan of ponies.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

0.1/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

8/10


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

3/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

2/10 Not a fan of Roger Federer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10 lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt/:kurt


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4\10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

1/10. Nadal > Federer :cena2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

3/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Butthurt/10

:kurt


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

9/10. Really good text banner.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Very good quote and gif, but seeing Punk in everyone's profiles is beginning to become an eyesore for me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3/10 its a youtube vid.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, Cobie is such a fine piece of pudding.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 Balloons! And Miz...starting that streak.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7.5/10

dat future looks bright.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8/10

It's the muthafuckin Game with the Undisputed Championship!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

9/10. Really excited for GTA V. Spring 2013!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 for some reason i thought Punk was giving the GTS to The Rock. Was like "when did that happen?"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10 I love your sig, hating that smiley unk3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 needs less clothing/sheets.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10. Simple and subtle, mixed with an always cute face.



Dunk20 said:


> 3/10 its a youtube vid.


Some professional analytical skills you seem to have been blessed with. Perhaps putting them to good use and actually watching the video would be beneficial.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 probably my favorite shinedown song.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10, Taylor Swift is a babe


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao made me laugh for a good 20 seconds.

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10. Very obscure use of colouring and positioning, that emphasise the mentality of the character, if not the quote above it, well.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3/10, it's an youtube video. 

9/10 for the performance, still I like your poney signatures more..


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

7/10

Robin has a big sister look to me. I thought she was hot, then I realized she was Robin from HIMYM. Then I was immediately turned off. Still beautiful girl tho


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10. Slightly unoriginal use of the template, but I'm subscribed to /r/onetruegod, so it's still gold.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10 homos
or
3/10 for it being funny


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10 for photography
or
2/10 for hate seeking


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

unk2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nein/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, like that font.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10 just for the quote :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

9/10 epic.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The tune is alright, but the quote makes feel a little uneasy. I'll hit you with a 6.5/10 as it looks a little disorganised. I like things to be neat.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10. Not sure if there's been a single face-swap picture I've seen that hasn't made me giggle.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

6/10 somewhat disturbing..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1/10

Idk what that is or what it is and i cant understand it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Nice little GFX, and an intriguing set of "Not removing until" wishes.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

4/10


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

5/10


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

4/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8.2/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

5/10, too bright and dude looks like he got bit by a giant army of bees.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Two GFX's are of high quality and the quote at the end is alright I suppose.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

6/10.

Just cause I have no idea whoa any of those people are.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## rulb (Dec 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:banned:/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

0/10 (where's your sig?)


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

8/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

3/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

....6/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't get it 4/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10,If you had the one with Karla almost kissing that other chick it would be an 8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10

One of the slightly better instances of the meme usage.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

3/10

Pun intended.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10,I fucking cringe everytime I look at your signature.

Edit : Damnit,I was talking about TehJerichoFan's sig,But I guess yours is a 1/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

0/10


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

3/10 I dont know who that is


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

2/10


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

5/10

Because it's pretty damn trippy!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty awesome sig. 8.5/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

3/10 (i don't know what the fuck that is)


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

1/10 WTF


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

0/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Meki said:


> 3/10 (i don't know what the fuck that is)


Paul London?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Froot, how can you hate Nas?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

2/10 as i hate HUGE images in signatures.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

2/10 as I HATE no images in signatures


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not applicable.



Meki said:


> Froot, how can you hate Nas?


5/10 =/= "hate". It just seems a bit basic is all. I don't even know who they are.

And obviously the best way to convey your distaste on my opinion, was through a green rep.

Like, totally. Yeah.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

5/10

Not quite sure what that is?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

3/10

Those big black bars could be easily removed.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> 3/10
> 
> Those big black bars could be easily removed.


 What's the rating without the big black bars? 

I'd give yours a 4/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10

Still a relatively basic image.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6\10


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7/10. You only need one of the two. The top is 8.5/10 and the second is 8/10, because it's a bit small.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8.5. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Froot said:


> Not applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't serious about that rep  That's why I didn't neg you


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

n.n.w.o?

AND a not removing til?

1/10

(n.n.w.o. did look like it could be a cool stable)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

4.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

6.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

-10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not applicable.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

4.9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

6/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

10/10 The Pack (Y)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Who's the dead guy?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DUD


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*10/10*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10,Would give it an 7/10 if it were center aligned.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

5/10 (I probably already gave you different ratings on the same image.lol)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

1/10. Just horrible tbh.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

10/10

Such a masterpiece. We must cherish this god-given ability of yours, so that the world may know of its ability.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

8/10 for good use of color and unabashed use of ponies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

7/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

4/10 because it freaks me out a little >.>


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

0/10

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh you finally changed it...6/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DBZ = GOAT

9/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

3/10... too small/dark, can't see. Also, good god I'm old.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10 only because of that video,I surprisingly liked that theme.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 

Deserved a season 2 like Undergrads did.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

5/10 or 7/10 if it's Michael Fassbender. ( can't really tell )


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

8/10 for the lolz, but then I looked at it closer and now I can't stop and oh god please change your sig :x


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WILLOW! BUFFY :mark:

8/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8.5/10 

Kaitlyn (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 that vid was friggin amazing and the chick is hot as fuck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

0/10

I shall not pass judgement on borderline paedophilia


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

yet you judged? lol 

Anyways 6/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

omgcallthecops/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

4/10, I don't get it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

5/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

7.5/10, would bang. She ain't truly been electrified until she feels the wrath of my lightning rod tho.

EDIT: 4/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

7/10, I don't watch YouTube videos on principle but I approve of quality stripping moves.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Willow. 9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

8/10 A$AP (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

9/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

+300 over the 10 limit for the epic Tyrion scene, but -6000 for telling me who your 'current faves' are, so -5700/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Uh...0/10.*


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

2/10, no fucks given.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Paige :mark:

:datass/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

10/10. 

Like the pic and mark for the invisible basketball quote.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

whatever/indifferent


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hot diggity/diggity


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

5/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

7/10, all because the sig is catchy and well done. Not a big Orton guy.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10 would bang


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Gotta love Harley Quinn


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 Would Bang...again.















U MAD CODY!? 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FURIOUS _(think I need to mark my Hayley territory again)_

8/10 b/c of ASS


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10,Fucking hate that bitch.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3/10 (Again, who the fuck are they?)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

yoshi tatsu / 10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

9/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned from chatbox/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Would go for an 8 but the first time I saw it was very briefly and I thought it was just gonna be Christina on her own, so I was disappointed when I saw Bruce. So with that in mind, 7.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10

Can never quite figure out what everyone's problem is with Wishlists...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

7/10

the funny signatures are decent


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10, noticable improvement on trannies and fantasea

EDIT - 7/10 because of hypnotism


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

2redrepbars/11greenrepbars


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Fucking love Hayley.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. I don't know if it's to do with the way she's moving, the lighting, or the camera work; that gif makes her left arm look flabby. It's overanalytical, yet offputting.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally got you,10/10 never change that signature.

Oh and as to who the people on my avatar and signature are,That is Ahmed Mazhar an Egyptian actor and the chick is an actress called Faten Hamama.Both were pretty big back in the 60s.I like Mazhar because he's not only a great actor "he played Saladin in one movie and I fucking love Saladin" but he's also won international competitions in boxing,shooting,equestrianism and fencing so he's just not an "actor" he's legit badass.That and my mother says I look like him,His eyes are just hawk like.

I think I said too much.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

7/10 since Piccolo is my 3rd favorite character


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

tl;dw, sorry Froot, 5/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

2/10, so much emo.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

3/10, I get what you're trying to do but meh.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

too small, can't see shit, not funny, doesn't fit your avatar


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I like it. Can't say I know what it's about though.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

8/10. I like it, and it's well-done.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

1/10, can't read it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

2/10 makes me nauseous


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

ashes11 said:


> 2/10 makes me nauseous


that could have two meanings ;D

0/10 since you have no signature.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

mesmerizing


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

11/10 for the Rock

Edit: videos don't show up on my phone, BOD


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

10/10 

:lmao


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 - love that video package.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

5/5 for effort, I don't watch Youtube stuff on principle


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Interesting symbolism with the walls in that picture.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

5.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Signature aint visible. If it is still that "Jason Jay I want CM Punk and not you LOL!" siggy, I'd give it a 7.5


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mcgee3:jones:delrio/10


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

9/10
Bad Ass!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Signature aint visible. If it is still that "Jason Jay I want CM Punk and not you LOL!" siggy, I'd give it a 7.5


What do you mean it's not visable?

I can see it fine.

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10 rock comment makes me laugh.

edit- 7/10 FANTA SEA was better.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

9/10, GOAT diva



BULLY said:


> What do you mean it's not visable?
> 
> I can see it fine.


Must be an issue with my internet then, I'm on mobile atm.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

0/10 hairy man tits DO NOT WANT


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Paige? 

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

9.5/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

9


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10

my fav member, you could even have a turd as a sig.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

1/10 because I'm not gay and I don't look at Playgirl


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Unable to pass judgment, not into that stuff brother.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

9/10



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Unable to pass judgment, not into that stuff brother.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

6/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

What is it? 6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE MACHINE.

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Who's the team? Benfica?

8


----------



## Batrachomyomachia (Feb 1, 2013)

5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10, makes me want to stare at it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

2/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

9.5. Mark for Trish but .5 deducted for "won't removing till..."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:datass*/*:ass


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

0 for some non-interesting picture of some soccer team, -2 for an uncredited deliberate misquote.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10 for girl in bunny suit


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Rants/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tombstone piledrive my ass/Best in the world.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

0/10 I legitimately hate your sig..


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

7/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

6/10, not bad


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol 8/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

9/10 For big bad bully brock and other cool words that start with b


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

10/10 FOR DA GOAT TLK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Motherfucker always scores against me in Master League after 4 seasons of training/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10, not into soccer

edit: that was for Meki

9/10, Brock's new titantron is BOSS.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8/10, big upgrade from the previous HBK pic. Would be a 9.8 if this was 97.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10, but would be higher if the music wasn't so damn annoying.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A bit annoying out of ten. I kinda want to really fucking punch that dude in the face. I don't care of he's a fictional cartoon thing from one of those video games or whatever, I'll happily fuck that cunt up.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

9/10 for actually having a point and being funny.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10 :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1/10 

A bit dull and uninspiring.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10, chuckle whenever I see it after the right kinda post.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Did I ever tell you the definition of insanity?

9


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

9/10 :lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10 :lmao :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10, mine's better :troll


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

lol/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

got no clue what is it

6.02


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10 for Ambrose, but that priceless quote automatically pushes it up to a 10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

7/10.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Was expecting NAS so I was little let down..

but..



JIMMY FUCKING PAGE


7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Simply_Ravishing (Jan 11, 2013)

6/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

5/10, you've had better.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao 10/10


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

10/10 GOAT


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

edit

8/10 :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> 4/10


9,0/10. 
1,0 deduction because I like 18 of 20 boxes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:lmao /:lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

2/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

2/10, I don't get the point.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10

The velocity of that fall never fails to raise a smile.

/r/ImGoingToHellForThis


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> 2/10


How dare you give the mighty Jimmy Page a fucking 2 :flip

Above Sig - 7/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10 Heyman is GOAT


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10, always love the 'glass breaking' effect


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10, it's much better when you have pony sigs.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

9/10 .


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, wild.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

9


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10, that quote always gets me :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10

Unfamiliar with the figure.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

7/10, cranky pony is cranky (Y)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

dumb bitch gets an 8


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ambrose Plus ghetto wf quote gets a 10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*10/10, beautiful.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

big show quote is good, pic is meh. could do with more boobs. gets a 7. and that's being generous.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

10/brother


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

7/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

favorite Mos album

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 - Mark(ratings)Henry


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao 9/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Kind of an awkward look on Ambrose's face, but "the Internizzle" raises it high :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL, Slater asking the people if they have seen Drew + the ending

9.8


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

0/10

Joking ((((((((  ))))))

7/10


----------



## Chris Jericho best (Feb 9, 2013)

You don't even have one so that means 0/10 sorry:cool2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You dont have one either unk2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

MAHAL/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Mox has a compelling snarly face

I'll give it an 8


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

I really like her mane.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Is that pony smoking a joint? 7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

9/10 Because Trish is a fellow Greek:vince


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

well a Test sig is not something you see everyday, so I'll give it an 8


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

10/10 because ego is a motherfucking god.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10 Dean Ambrose is the best


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^^10/10

Even though I'm a Lita mark I respect what Trish has accomplish.

edit

5/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

10/10 Paige :mark:


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

9/10 although isn't it about time for a change again?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SrsLii said:


> 9/10 although isn't it about time for a change again?


I could say the same about yours lol

I wouldn't mind a sig to go with the avatar though


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I could say the same about yours lol
> 
> I wouldn't mind a sig to go with the avatar though


I know, right? But wtf am I ever gonna find that is funnier than this bitch? :lmao


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

7


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

7 Was always a fan of Batista


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

10/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

9/10, I like the new sig (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

lol, 8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

8/10 good ol' days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar with a beard 9/10 pro graps quotes -50

so -41


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10 love the new sig


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Although I am enthralled about animated sigs becoming a lot more regular, I hope the norm simply doesn't become the case above, in which it's simply putting text and images on a patterned canvas, without any actual effects. The Salt Upon Wounds sig should be the aspiration for these.

That being said, even without the animation, the sig still looks relatively froot in terms of art style.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10

The trouble is Froot, it is hard for the graphix folk to make an animated sig that meets the admittedly strict size requirements. It is a time consuming process, and as they are not getting paid for their efforts, there is a lack of incentive also.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Fair point. I often forget that this is simply a side-project of theirs.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a fuckin badass shot, I'll give it a 9.5


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

9/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

0/10. Cena sucks


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

8+


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

9/10.

(Yeah, rate my sig..)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

* /10

I'll just rate the one above.

10/10, really like the new WWE Title.*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Dude Mccloud (Sep 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10:walt


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

7/10

^ WTFizzle

I changed it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:bateman


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

10 obvs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10

Very attractive women.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

6.5/10

:|


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Paige :yum:

10/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

9/10 BOOBS


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dat subtlety.

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Part of a woman that is round, bouncy, and makes you feel very alive down there when you touch it/10*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

9/10 amusing.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10

That image could be a LOT larger.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10

I don't get it but I like Cowboy stuff. (not gay sex)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

8/10. Im a huge dbz fan so its a lil biased


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

6/10.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

8/10 (I'm a Sunderland fan but I have a soft spot for Arsenal cos of my hatred of Spurs)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cant tell who that is but that girl is so sexy.

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10

Rather sinister sig gif.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10

Karl Pilkington is the man


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome rack 10/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow 10/10 she's cute as a button. Who is she???


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

B00bs/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

2/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Don Conte said:


> 9/10


7/10 I'm a Inter fan, but I hate Juve less than other Italian clubs. Gonna be cheering for Bayern, though.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

5/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

4/10 for the fascist.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

5/10 fuck Dwayne


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

10/10. REALLY fucking sinister; almost reminiscent of Silent Hill in a way with the blurred image of Punk, and the foggy background.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

1/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

4/10 (don't know who they are).


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

10/10

Best signature on the forum. (Why isn't the forum showing it as an animation?)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

0/10 Who is that?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Not bad of a song, didn't know you liked that kind of music Frooot, 8/10

Edit: Ninja'd. :datass/10*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*5/10, too simple. Thought you liked fancy stuff, Mr Bateman.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7/10 :gaga*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7/10*


you damn psycho


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

11/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

6/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*9/10 (Y)*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

meh/10 not a soccer fan.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

8/10. Best rapper in the WrestleRock Rumble.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Have no clue what that is, but it's filled with pretty lights. 10/10.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

1, 345, 358/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

OK then I am up for a bit of fun so here we go...

3.5/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

2/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

champ the master

9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10. Barrett owning Miz is awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zigglerisawesome/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

5/10, sorry bro.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Bork Laser 7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

8/10, Foley. Enough said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

6/10, it's an OWL.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

4/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*5/10*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6/10


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

5/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

6/10 for Roode.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10 So sexy


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

8/10 for the legend Sting


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10 One of my favorite pictures of Trish. She is so damn sexy.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10 for the stinger.


----------



## xboxps2gba (Feb 1, 2005)

5/10


----------



## xboxps2gba (Feb 1, 2005)

10/10 for trish


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

10/10, Thuganomics Cena was awesome.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7/10 because it doesn't involve Cena.

(Can I have that signature you made Wig Splitter?)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Bulldogs - one of my all time faves!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10



AwSmash said:


> Can I have that signature you made Wig Splitter?


Sure, why not? And uh, just make sure you credit me for it.:cool2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad ass Piccolo. 8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I like those kind of quotes, 9/10.*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cartoons are always awesome. 9/10.*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10. Much better. The last one was a bit too low-res and small.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Frooot said:


> 9/10. Much better. The last one was a bit too low-res and small.


There are two kinds of kids in this world. Kids who like Animaniacs, and kids who don't like Animaniacs. So which one are you?

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Always rocking them' classic fall gifs. 9/10. (Y)*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

7/10 for sexiness, IDGAF about whatever video game thing that other thing is, TBH.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10 dat BO DALLAS GOAT


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

5/10 smoking kills :connery2


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

10/10 MARKING!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*5/10

Sorry but Who's that ?*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*10/10 *


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

8/10 - Don't know what it is, but I like the quote. (Y)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

8.43


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

I'd say.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

8/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A million out of ten for Bryan's chokeslam.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10

Gave me a brief snort.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ositivity/10*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

8/10 (I like the animation).


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> 7/10


8/10 even if it doesn't personally inspire, it's so go$da#ned great, you have to respect.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10 for the snake


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Don't know who it is 5/10*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

8/10.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao that face, 10/10.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

8/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6/10*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10 - Appreciate the art, just not a massive Orton fan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

6 out of 10


----------



## Ramsay Snow (May 6, 2013)

9/10 Ambrose is awesome and I googled that Lopez girl, she is pretty cute.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

12/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 pretty small lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10 Like the pic of Paige


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Damn double post.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

9/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10 just amazing, so full of colour.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10 that Orton sig looks sick


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10 to small


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10

Looks awesome, CHAMP makes some awesome signatures


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

9/10 looks custom made


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10-


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Any sig made by CHAMP is beast.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Porter Robinson 10.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

Who is that?! :O


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Strongside said:


> 10/10
> 
> Who is that?! :O



Ha, I dunno actually apart from she's off the "blurred lines" video.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cute tit bulge/10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

******/10


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOAT/10 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Weeaboo/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

It scares me.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

10/10 i like it


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

0/10 fuck ryback lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10 "Come at me bro"*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10. It's nice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:yes/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*10/10 *


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

CHARLES RAMSEY / 10

* Charles Ramsey meaning 100.

CHARLES RAMSEY.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

10/10

Also, should I use my current one or one of these? If so, which one?
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4360/nwoanimated2.gif
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/9931/nwoanimated1.gif


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Champ/10, which means amazing basically.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

7/10.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

10/10 (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

7. I smiled.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Flair


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 for Liger


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10.

I laughed way more than I should have at your sig..


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10 For your previous signature, as I like Adventure Time.*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh its true, its damn true. 7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A bit lame and badly presented out of ten.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like it because it's sci-fi and it's 80s out of ten.


Make_The_Grade said:


> 6.5/10


Did you even understand the philosophical implications of my sig? It starts with the avatar obvs, but the end scene deserves closer examination.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

My bad, I didn't get it at first.

7.5/10


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

9/10. It's a beautiful image.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

1/10? Just because I'm not familiar with who it is or what it means in anyway at all? Hopefully the next poster won't say the say about the greatest tag team in the world.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6/10 It looks good, but I don't know who they are.

:troll


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9.5/10 I'm a huge Nostalgia Critic fan


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

10/10 LLOYD :mark:

EDIT: 8/10. Faboo picture, as stated in another thread.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Without watching the video I give it 5 out of 10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2/10

Without looking at the picture, of course.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

7.5/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

3/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*10/10 I'd give everything to be able to live on a place like that, even if only on a medieval-like village with less than 50 people.*


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

4/10 Football in wrestling forums is lame


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. Heh.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Made me chuckle for some reason, 9/10.*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

VII/X


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

9.3/10

This is my sort of thread...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

"I need teepee for my bunghole!"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - Great sig.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

Paige. Yummy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10 Looks peaceful.*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

8/10 That's beaut.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

9/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Zinc Finger (Apr 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Zinc Finger (Apr 9, 2013)

0/10 on myself. There my signature is finally showing, figured it out, lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao that face 9/10*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

6/10


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

7/10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

10/10


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> 0/10


Ouch someones angry


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

4/10 fpalm


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

6


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

6/10 (just because I don't get it?)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10. 

Fairly Odd Parents :


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10

ADTR is my fav band of all time


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10 for Flair!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10. Nice angle.

EDIT: 10/10 for Daiko


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that cartoon from somewhere, I just do. I know I've watched it plenty of times as well, I just can't remember. Dammit.

Oh yes, 7/10.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10 for bewbs.. She's gorgeous!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10 + green rep.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10. I like it! Simple, yet awesome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10. Nice graphic, but reminds me of a horrendously boring game that I never finished.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

DO THE MONKEY WITH ME!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

8/10 

Very nice scenery


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Nice.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10 for Liger!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that Jessica Nigri?

10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10. Dat ink.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bret Hart/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll give it 7/10, only for Christy Hemme though... without Kelly i'd give it 10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

The Shield.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Some Jushin...nice...8/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

10/10 babes!! fucking love paige


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 they're both pretty sexy, but have even sexier pix.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Karla twirling her hair gets a 6/10. 



Makaveli said:


> Is that Jessica Nigri?


It is Miss Nigri, yes.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

10/10 Daiko introduced me to this majestic woman, I am forever grateful :lmao


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10

Such a beautiful scene.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Believe in the Shield :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - It's the fucking Joker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 
I am also a Paige guy :yum:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10 - The GOAT.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

10/10 

BOOBIES.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

8


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty cool out of 906


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10. Yolandi Visser. :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

5/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

He sure is


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10 - I agree.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

6/10 cool sig.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

1/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10 

Sexy


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

trash/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10! Praetorian Guard is my brother. Dat Bias.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol 10 Shield doing work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pedo/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10, breath taking


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10. Spiderman pulling in all the bitches.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10. A real man's man.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldletsitonmyface/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10 

Incredibly blurry.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hurtmyfeelings/10

No , but in all honesty its pretty sweet.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

0/10 :troll


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> 0/10 :troll


:lol

7/10. She has cones for breasts.. Not quite sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

10/10 A very *Regal* picture<w.>


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

6/10 she creeps me out but I'd do her.

My emotions got the best of me and I switched it up, raaaaaaaate it puhlease!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10

When Reigns holds the title, it looks like gold...just look at that gleam.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

8.7/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10 badass


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Ms Marvel and Spider Woman :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 I believe.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 8*D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Champ/10.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DBRY/10


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:tom / :tom


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Too mopey/emo/ whiny teen music/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

jerichosjacket said:


> Too mopey/emo/ whiny teen music/10


Epic 10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10. Faboo picture, but the large spaces inbetween the Ziggler comments are a bit offputting, as is the length of it as well.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8.5/10 Seether (Y) Good song.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

9/10.

Excellent use of typography. Interesting photo. -1 for white socks with dress shoes, though that is my own personal hobby horse.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10. Just, eh. Nothing really stands out or strikes me as interesting.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

9


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

6/10. Stoten? :side:


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

7/10, could be better


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. GFX looks alright, but the Top 5 lists are offputting.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

3/10

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10. Very warm and cosy shepherd's delight


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10

Never heard of The Glitch Mob but that sounded really good.(Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Nick


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Alex fucking Morgan


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

10/10 

Would have been 12/10 for Paige, but I hate Gamerscores not ending in 0 or 5. :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10

Like fun facts and the bulls, got a 2 off because of the bears


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*8/10, aesthetically pleasing*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Surprisingly fucking awesome out of a million.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

7/10. Who is that by that way? Looks oddly familiar, I'll probably kick myself when I find out who it is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Interesting.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

8.5 legend


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

9/10.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10

Dexter is GOAT


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

4/10 (No offence intended Just not my kind of music)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

4/10, don't know who he is, and for some reason his face is annoying :side:


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

NoyK said:


> 4/10, don't know who he is, and for some reason his face is annoying :side:


Olivier Giroud:

8.5/10 Gotta love pre Recovery Slim


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10. Expression of the bearded dude behind him says it all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not my thing, 4/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, pretty awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10 for 8 Mile.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10 DEM GOOD OLE DAYS. :


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10 - Not a huge fan of Karla.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Champ/10.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*****


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Regular Show (Y) 9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Very beautiful - 9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It's not centred, therefore 2/10


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

0/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10

Christina Hendricks is hot as fuck


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shit-eating grin/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not really familiar with the show so without some context i don't really get it, also just by looking at the character, that doesn't seem like something he would say and he doesn't look like the type.of monster or whatever he is who would go to a funeral. But again, i have never seen the show so i can't be sure but those are just my feelings and initial perception from the picture/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*6/10*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10



jerichosjacket said:


> I'm not really familiar with the show so without some context i don't really get it, also just by looking at the character, that doesn't seem like something he would say and he doesn't look like the type.of monster or whatever he is who would go to a funeral. But again, i have never seen the show so i can't be sure but those are just my feelings and initial perception from the picture/10


His dad has died is lolzy fashion. He's explaining this at the funeral. There really isn't that much to get.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I just wanted to type a bunch of nonsense followed by /10 and your sig offered a good chance to do it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Walk away from the sun, come slowly undone; I can see in your eyes I've already won; I could bleed for a smile; I could cry for some fun; walk away from the sun, and tell everyone/10


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. Respectable cleavage.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10. You know who else likes that sig? "_My MOM!_"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 - I'm a big Em fan.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10

Everything from paige is 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10

Enjoyed the movie, at least I hope that's from the movie as far as I can remember.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ambrose and Shield sig - 8/10


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

10/10!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

10/10 8*D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Great picture, but the Moxley quote makes it an automatic 10/10.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao 10/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

8/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Champ/10. :mark:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Fourth Wall/10 :mark:

Edit~ That was meant for The Fourth Wall but I'll leave the rating the same.  Knife Party. :mark:

Excellent work. Also The Fourth Wall is one of the best names on the forum.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10 Amazing!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10 Beautiful scenery.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Creepy. Fucking creepy. I love it.
9/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8 Mile/10. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

:bryan/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Alex Morgan/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9 von 10.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

FAP/10.

Who is she!?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Booberiffic / 10!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

jobber/10


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Better than mine/10


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

6/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I like your username/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I like your username/10


thanks, but this is the 'rate their sig.' thread.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yup, you're doing it wrong. You should rate thejerichos sig.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Yup, you're doing it wrong. You should rate thejerichos sig.


well played.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

2/10


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

2/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10 

AJ :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10

Want to see that movie badly.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

10.69/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

boring out of don't care


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

bama not bad


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6.5/10 I like the quotes, but that's it.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10

Edit: 10/10 for Make The Grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10 pretty awesome


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

4 out of ten.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ziggler and Flair. Hm, okay.

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Dat Ass/10


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

?/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

sympy/fat asses


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Last of Us/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 - Looking at your sig makes me glad to have been a WWF fan.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paige <3 / 10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

12/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TNAlol/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> TNAlol/10


Whoarethoseguys/10


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hernandez/10 :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

GOATSteiner/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

5/10 I don't watch TNA.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8/10


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

A firm believer here 10/10 ambrose:reigns


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw Scott Steiner live once in some shitty show with Road Dogg and Bret Hart and he was really, really fucking crap/10.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

I fucking want Cena/Taker too!!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

2/10


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

2/10 for Jushin mothafuckin Liger? Well -gay/10 fo dat ho then.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10 for Scott Steiner.*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

7.5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Dat ass 8.5 / 10.

We all know what my score is gonna be, so someone just write 10/10 and be done with it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

EDIT: GOT NINJA'D!!

6/10 :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

19/10 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ECW/WCW


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10

CORN OOOOON

THE COOOOOOOOB

*CORN OOOOON

THE COOOOOOOOB*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn. 9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:ass/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pretty damn good.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol 8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

meh


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know who she is, but any woman who plays sports and looks that good is a (Y) 8.5/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :matt


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Dont watch Tna, but it looks cool 8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

69/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much into Paige.

5/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Really artistic / 10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Who/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Boner/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

FandanGOAT/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Who's Mugler?/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Original.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Titties?

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pure nostalgia/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hot hot hot/10 and yes I'm a Paige guy as well.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

whatever out of ten. I'm only posting so you can pour glory all over me and my new sig.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Looks awesome.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

A*
*****
10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9/10 should of used a skitty.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10 (who is that?)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> 9/10 (who is that?)


Alex Morgan. Shes a pro soccer player in the US.

9/10


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

9/10. I don't watch soccer, but she's attractive.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

4/10 and Fid's sig was a 11/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5/10 for the effort


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

5/10 because i don't know what's up with your sig.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

El Consejo AAA's World Trios Champions 

6.5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

8/10. First gen makes me hard.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

10/10 for the office


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10 for Stacy.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

8/10 for clefairy, never liked her -.-


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> 8/10 for clefairy, never liked her -.-


8/10

It's Clefable.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ew. Too much oil.

6/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

3/10

My ignorance, didn't watch.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

4/10. Looks like a bad eastenders..


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5.9/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10

10 if he wins it. :agree:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It's always fucking changing/10


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks pretty cool: 7.5/10
Anyone know who is in Anark's sig?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

10/10 Best In The World


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gonna watch/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10 looks epic.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really my kind of music, *5/10*. Opinions are opinions anyway.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

7/10 a bit messy.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10

That gif will never get old. Ever.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

2x4/5+5


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Eight out of Ten.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7 out of 10


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's kinda annoying but it's animaniacs and it's a clean loop at least. I give it a 7.

Edit was meant for Froot.

england66 can have an 8. CM Punk is the king of facial expressions. And he's wearing the GOAT shirt.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10 out of 10 rip :sad:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolnosigforsomereason/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Daiko said:


> lolnosigforsomereason/10


*fixed

6.5/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7.5/10.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

GOAT


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. That gif looks cool, but the creature looks like it's made of Mega Blocks.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

8/10



Froooot said:


> 6/10. That gif looks cool, but the creature looks like it's made of Mega Blocks.


You don't know what EVA-01 is?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10 - I like Nirvana


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10



BLEACH said:


> You don't know what EVA-01 is?


Eenope.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.9/10


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bad composition/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

< Red Eyes Black Dragon/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10 hail styles


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10 for my fellow Canadian


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

8/10 for Sabin.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

10/10 for Amy Dumas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 some weird shit tho.

Rate my new one, I'm just testing out a couple sigs til I get the right one


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I miss your old one/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

10/10 for Evangelion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beard/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> I miss your old one/10


It was too big bro, the gif was like 5MB. I don't know I got it to work on this site but the image kept deleting itself for some shitty reason so I had to get rid of it.

EDIT: NVM. Rejoice :cheer But I'm still gonna try some other sigs that are movies that I like.

8/10 Legasee.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Unique, 9/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8/10 

rep to the GFX makers. :agree:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It keeps changing so I'll just rate the one it's showing now

7.5/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Stale/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 decent.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fucking change it/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Intriguing. 7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

You don't want to be on the tracks when that train comes/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fucking change it/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YES/10


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

7/10 not a major punk fan but damn do I want some pepsi now!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

HAIL SABIN!!!!!!

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6/10 sorry but dont like anime that much


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

8.367384927382928838/10


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8.5/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10


Nice to see that one back.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

0/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 HAIL SABIN!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 Noice.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10

The new season of Park and Rec needs to start asap.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 dat Paige.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 Latino Heat


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

10/10 - predator finale


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Straightedge Fucking gorgeous.

@Grade 4/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Change it BLEACH.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Done.

6.7/10 btw.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

-5 stars.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10 EDIT that was for make the grade


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

5/10 Not very good


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9.5649/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bland.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## XyK22 (Jul 25, 2013)

7 1/2 out of 10!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:ann/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nose too pointy. 2/10, would not bang.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

2/20 Vanilla Midget


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

***** Hail Sabin!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

****1/2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

***1/2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

4. Paige is cool but overrated


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10 HAIL SABIN!


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

9/10 pretty Badass


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

5/5 :langston


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8.5/10*


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

9/10. Very good.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Looks like Raiden so 10/10 for MGS Factor


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

8/10 Awesome.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

7.5/10 I'd go 8.5 if it wasn't for Sheamus :hayden


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

MILLIONSOFDOLLARS/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapnuts/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

15.659/20


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

6/10 a bit generic tbh


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Bleach's new sig is awful.

7/10 for Justin.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

TIDDAYS/10


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

8/10 lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

5/10



SonoShion said:


> Wow Bleach's new sig is awful.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 Paige (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

5/10


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hail Sabin sig was better/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get the reference, but looks cool. 7/10


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't know them but cool makeup 6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

4/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The colours fit him, 8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7.9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10 because of Spongebob. Don't know who that other character is.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10, I love .png sigs (Y)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10

Your sig rating goes up 0.1 when done more than once



Oh yeah. That's Sailor Moon, whoever was asking.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:lmao 8/10


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

6/10 because i don't know who they are... sorry


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

7.3/10, would of gave you 8 but the awkward spacing between Rocky and Y2J looks whack.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not really into Paige that much, but it looks very nice and professional.

7/10


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

8.5/10 Nice nostalgia sig


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 <3 me some PTP


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10 for Spongebob.
4/10 for the rest.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

9/10 that sig is pretty sick


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10. CHAMPviaGOAT.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8.5/10*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Always a 10/10 for Suits!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9.5/10 :walt


----------



## Team Aries (Jul 22, 2013)

4/10 I don't know what this TV show is also.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Suits man, watch it

:aries/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10, but your avi>>>>>>>>>>>> :mark:

Serious need of some Macht and Adams smilies on this forum.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 even though i don't plan on watching Mad Men anytime soon.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 (yeah im a blatant punk mark)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10 I like his current look better though.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

really ? i love the old hair and beard in my sig,cant stand the wolverine mutton chop look lol your sigs at least 8/10 only less because greens my least favourite colour


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

9/10

The same look I make every time he's on TV whining.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ and Kaitlyn :yum:

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

G.O.A.T./10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking 10/10.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 The stinger.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## DaCoolPlant (Jun 27, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10 :vince3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

105/150


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*THE MADDOX*

*200,000/10*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna have to 10 on it. Nostalgic feel.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

#DONTSTRESS sig is a 10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10 badass


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ICON/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fucking 10

:lmao "smarten up, Dixie"


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 Evolution is a mystery. Full of change that no one sees


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :HHH2

LOOKING BACK TO SEE WHERE I STAAAAND. EVOLUTION. EVOLUTION


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nostalgia 

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

JUSHIN G.O.A.T. FUCKING LIGER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

1000000/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10

Rhodes should definitely be WH Champion by now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10

Heel Triple H is one of the GOAT.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

10/10.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

1/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9.99999999999/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

7/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

5/10 Ugly title, ugly beard.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Infinity/10 :mark:


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## C-M Punk (Jul 26, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:ass/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

3/10 sorry dude not a fan of Sailor Moon


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sexy chocolate/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

10/10 cause of dem uploads.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck yeah Lighting!/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

0/10 way too much writing and too mark-ey

Edit:ninja'd by phruit

Froot: 7/10 pretty funny


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10. Don't watch sports, but lol @ the gif.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

31/101


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOT/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

100/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

If you're a guy then 3/10 if you're a girl then 10/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Too small for my liking buddy/8


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> Too small for my liking buddy/8


That's what she said.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

About you bama3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh she wouldn't dare.

9/10 btw. Is that from Attack on Titan you lately love posting about?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I've fallen in love with it.

Has a penis on his chest/1337


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm at episode 6 please don't spoil me with any gifs


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

No AJ means no party and no party means 5/10


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rate mine bitches


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.85/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

9/10

Tigers are the bomb.com


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT AJ! 10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10 because of the peeps in it :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

5/10 sorry man i don't like TNA


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Put that cute babe from you avi in your sig too/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10

Scarlett Johansson :yum:


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Hunter 10/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10 name please.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

10/10 

It's Chloe Grace Moretz man, but be carefull....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too late sir. I'm going to kidnap her


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

10/10

It's Scarlett, she's more than 10!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

20/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

7.9999999999/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

9/10 for the face of wwe


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoon/Fork.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Staaaaaaaaab/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No Spongebob/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Ann & Alan much better/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Reminds me of Samurai Jack for some reason/Sailor Moon


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

9/10 
Most of the time true.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ PIPEBOMB WEEK/10


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Anime/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Worked shoot promo by TNA, who'd have thunk it/10


----------



## TriPixZ (Jul 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7.5/10


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No one/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

i'd play with her a little bit. 9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

love her 10/10


----------



## Team Aries (Jul 22, 2013)

2/10. Weird


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

13/10


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

7/10


Rate the avatar please to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VII/X


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10 Aint better than Gail Kim AKA THE GOAT, though


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

7.5/10.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I like it 8/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10 It's alright (Y)


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

7.9999/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

6/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

4/5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

7/10.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

5.5 All about the CFL man iper


----------



## saaam121 (Apr 18, 2008)

7/11


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

10/10 GOAT Sig


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6.75/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

5/10 coz I only like Punk out of those three :hmm:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

11/10 :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw a good Paige one in your rotation, but the jacket coming off gets an 8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7.5/10 Your avatar is better than your sig pic.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

1/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What a crowd/10


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

7/10

Mainly for the quote


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

:hogan / 24" pythons
^mainly for the pic


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10 It's good but it's a bit jammed together


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

5/10 I don't like their dance. :side:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

6/10

even with the "CLAF KILLA" typo


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

0/10. 

tunga3


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

F5/10 :brock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gail Kim/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

paige = 10/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

5/10. Since CM Punk is awesome, I can't rate it too low. However, seeing as it's just showing his body, I don't like it much. Also, marking for Naomi is not a good thing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

6/10 Another AJ Lee sig?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10. Emma Stone unk7


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes!Yes!Yes!/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

hey what's wrong with naomi ? she's a lot better than most of the other girls on the main roster and at least she works hard and tries to improve unlike some.









also 6/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

5/10 your old sig of Punk was adorable.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10 For all of them


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so i'm not really sure what your pic is ? obviously some kind of game but i'm not really into video games so... 6/10 also bleach i think i know what sig you're on about, i might change it back later as nobody seems to like my new one and it's kinda bugging me how small it is compared to my usual sigs.:lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I like it. And only that matters.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

haha true i forgot you said you liked it the other day, i just have so many punk gifs i need to rotate them  8/10 for your sig. i don't like video games but even i know thats some kind of take on gta right (the cover)? also breaking bad, never seen it (don't hate me) but i hear it's quite good apparently.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hey what's wrong with naomi ? she's a lot better than most of the other girls on the main roster and at least she works hard and tries to improve unlike some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of Naomi as well. She probably the most athletic diva ever and is exciting to watch in the ring unlike alot of other divas.

9/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

9/10 

Paige :yum:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

6/10 for Pokemon nostalgia, but I was never a fan of Meowth.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10 Who else can look that hot sitting there on the ropes completely mocking someone?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10 CM Punk & Chuck Finley are a good combination.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

6/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

jailbait/ten


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 BATMAN ARKHAM ORIGINS MIXED WITH DARK KNIGHT RETURNS :mark:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Crackhead/50


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This thread is glitched/X


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Yep


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:angle/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

/X


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

No Paige :mark:/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IV/X


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 dat boardwalk empire


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VI/X why is Batman smoking? it's bad for his health :jose


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 why2cj makes some pretty badass sigs (Y)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 Affleck looks like a goddamn boss in that sig.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 BATMAN!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 :brie


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VI/X Why are the Sacramento Kings in black text as opposed to purple?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 dem bootiful flowers


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Whatsachrisjudd/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 dat Magnus


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10 (BUMP!)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

7/10
:mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10

Dat FACE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10

:homer


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen it before, it made me laugh the first time...

7.5/10


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10 for :cody2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 

That era was awesome.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HHH/10 :trips


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 bama


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bumpity bump.

VI/X


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

There's nothing there/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10, don't know why I always laugh at it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool 9/10. Where is that from?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

IX/X Dat Paige


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

When did you put THE BOSS in your signature Legasse? I should follow suit 

9/10 Mick JÄGER


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Never been a fan of kirby, but 6/10



virus21 said:


> Cool 9/10. Where is that from?


Death Note, one of the GOAT anime shows.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 bama


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Better as an Eagle/X


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10

@Legasee: 1000/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10 & 10/10 for been a fan of DAT Paige!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10 :AJ


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

5/10, don't like ambrose too much :$


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VII/X needs updating though, you still have Cobruh in there.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

9/10 and yeah I know, the thread is title for a username before I was even Cobruh lol.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10. WW is the man


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 nice av too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10. Love Paige.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

9.5 / 10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Im a Jericholic too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

V.I/X


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10 good combo. lol


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

8.5/10. 

9.5 when i'm feeling lonely.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ey gotta give you like at least an 8.5/10 for uploading videos


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10

Glad Oxitron has finally joined the Glitteroity.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9.5/10 Dat second gif :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhodes for World Heavyweight Champion? Pfft. He's already holding the most prestigious championship (and having the best matches) today with the tag titles! 

7.5/10


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

5.5/10 because what's happening


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10

Dat Melina :cena5


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GOAT

100/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 

Özil is awesome


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Always is.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CLINT/TEN


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

100/10 Based Eastwood :mark:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10/10 but only because of AJ not Sailor Moon :batista4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

30000/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10

SAYLER MEWN


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

11/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Attractive.

But boobs too big + I hate that colour denim so much so ~6/10 :langston2

RATE BOTH GIFS SEPARATELY? :hb:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 just for :cesaro alone :saul


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Like it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VIII/X


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Meh/X


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes let it float as long shallows it goes down life/10

Japanese text in his signature as translated by Google Translate.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayley/Williams :saul


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10 for The Wolf Among Us. (Y) Also I know I'll probably get a bad rating because most people hate Miley.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

8/10 Miley looked good in dat vid.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

15/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If it were backwards it would be hella better! :lol
7/10


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Rusev .. meh ... 5/10 ..


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10 unk7


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/15 :troll

9/10 fo' real


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10 

Paige looks so hot


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

bloodgutsfingersntoes/10


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

8/10

For the phenomenal one


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

10/10 for the Good, The Bad Guy and the Ugly  

Tuco VS Razor Ramon at WM XXX!!! FTW!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

X/X fucking Rad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10 

Meltingful 

Is that a word? Well if it's not, it is now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

7.5/10 because I don't know what the image is from. I enjoy the quote though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Jericho :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Badass


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

simpsons = 10/10 :homer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Shield :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 GOAT Eastwood


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

lolwut

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Very Aladeen/Aladeen


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I got Kristen Stewart dancing so 7/10















:cesaro


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 :yum::yum::yum: ok so just to point out that was for roman, seems to have changed to sasha now lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

I believe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

01/01


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

6/10. Don't really care for Asian women.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

10/10 for Eva, naturally...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 for the GOAT Eastwood


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Mainly marking for Goldust but hey, i like Cody too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BOSS/10


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

^ Your sig will definitely have it's own _legacy_ ... guffaw 7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Love it


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10 is that the same girl thats in your av ? can't really tell cos the showers all steamed up.  EDIT nevermind just noticed it is.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

deeecent/10


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

/ 10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

It's Jericho thus 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1/10


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

A sexy babe in a leather jacket? Not bad. Not. Too. Shabby. 9/10.

My sig is new and it's fucking awesome. All credit goes to cesaro_rocks for repping it to me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10

I found it imgur too, randomly and said "did Tater make this?"


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Cesaro's the fuckin' man.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VIII/X


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lesbians, therefore 10/10

Now rate my own made shitty signature.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4 awesome figures in that piece.

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SWAGG's sig :mark:
10/10 without fail. (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

10/10
everything wild west themed is badass


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

10/10 

Cooler just sitting there smiling while Frieza flips him off is hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Scary / 10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TURNCOAT/10

:brodgers


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

5/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*fixes page stretching*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TEN OUT OF TEN
GIMME MORE


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10. Without Cesaro it would be a zero.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

There's a lot of good Shield pics :mark: the only bad thing about that one is Reigns being in the background when he's obviously the star. 
7.5/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10

Just need some last minute validation before I change my sig.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll never look at it the same knowing she is shit and dies horribly... out of ten.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She sucks at GTA that's for sure, wish she'd suck at something else though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

8.5/10 Everytime you post I usually spend about 5-10 seconds looking before I eventually look away


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

5/10

She looks like a baby.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought you said you were changing it/10


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rate mine bitches #SES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I liked the SES but for the lack on centring this only receives a 6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Nice Nick Bockwinkel and Bobby Heenan picture


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I THOUGHT THAT WAS BOCKWINKEL BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING BECAUSE I MIGHT HAVE BEEN WRONG.

Also 9/10 but will eventually be KPP right?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe 

Also 10/10 CHVRCHES :mark: Thanks to your avatar, it got me to find CHVRCHES and now I think they're awesome. (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I think me putting them in my sigs has actually gotten at least ten people to check them out. :mark:
Who's the girl in your sig anyway? She from girls generation? (The last one was right?)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The girl in my sig is not from Girls' Generation. Her name is IU and she's a Korean singer. The last one was on Girls' Generation and her name was Taeyeon in case you want to know. 

Anyway, 10/10. CHVRCHES is :lenny


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

mehonthemeh/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:troll /10



OXI said:


> I thought you said you were changing it/10


I've extended it to the end of this month.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*ASS/10* *(8.7/10)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Walken.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 DAT EASTWOOD!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Paige :mark:


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

0. Im not pedobear


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Dude? You don't even have a signature? I don't like to don't have so my rate is 0.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10 great sig (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

That's actually a fucking great signature... :mark:
9/10 because watermark


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.75/10


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Link to wrestling heaven. 
The legendary Clint Eastwood.
Done deal 10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Vehicles go vroom 8-10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10 since i'd like that gif to be longer!


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

I dont like Cody Rhodes BUT its a nice work so i give it 7 out of 10!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10 p good.

But ya gotta get in dat christmas spirit tho :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

X/X Pure Gold....


























Frankincese and Myrrh :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

bama/10 

Updated my sig to see which is better :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10. :lmao


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10
Looks sick


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

9.9/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10 for them' REDS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Clint Eastwood is awesome.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A clear 10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Where's your sig/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

VII/X It's aight.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10. Blatant trolling of AJ marks is just as bad and you know it. :side:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

notsurewhothefucktheyare/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erm, what happened to Homer/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I come in here to CLINT too often! 
What's happening with your uploads by the way mate? 



General Aladeen said:


> notsurewhothefucktheyare/10


Pretty much. :$


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

II.V/X Only one of them is attractive. Yes I'm a judgemental asshole.



LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> 2/10. Blatant trolling of AJ marks is just as bad and you know it. :side:


:kobe Trolling?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Bellas gonna Bella


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

9/10

who dat? :kobe4


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10 cause its not loading on my phone for some reason and I have to go by memory. :sad:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10 It's aiight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Snoopdizzle/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10!!

I know i'm not in the christmas spirit yet but that will change as soon as the CMLL edecanes put on their christmas outfits. :mark:


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

8/10, Cody's smile is as disturbing as ever and the colours are amazing, but it looks like "Cod4111" and he's not putting out some milk and cookies for Santa (aka his dad)?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2/10 - disturbing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 :brees


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 DAT PAIGE :banderas


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

b00bs/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Before the fandom I'd go with 8/10 for Eva, but after the fandom I'd go 5/10.

But I'm 90% sure you liked her before the fandom, so 7/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

:cesaro/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10, it's actually kinda cute.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

cannot talk about /10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10 for Sasha.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Always liked the effects on the A$AP gifs. Not sure about this picture though. :hmm:
8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nikki Bella/Brie Bella


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A$ANTA CLAUS said:


> 0/10












Anyway 0/10 for Bellas. They look like evil witches and I don't really like them much. Just look at their faces especially Nikki, they're about to go "nyahahahahaha". 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

9/10, ya girl Paige almost always lookin' good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate to do this to you Legasee (9/10 btw) but:










Sig worthy? Or is the one I have now better? :hmm: Please help.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10, your current one is better.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*6/10*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

C.R.E.A.M/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

PFFT.
Fütball/10 :vinny


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 love it (Y)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Dipsy chick is the best /10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Soshiny/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erm/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Very Aladeen/Aladeen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:banderas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I have never seen a candy cane in my life /10 :kobe3


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, you again :renee

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No Sasha... :sad:


But how could I give the combination of those lovely ladies less than a 10?
Answer: NO SASHA. 
9.5/10


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

0/10 to EVERY signature in this thread out of protest to the fact that I can't see signatures from the mobile app. They need to fix this injustice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

mmmm/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

where's huey?/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Deeecent/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:smokey/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

:wenger/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Don Draper's the coolest


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

9/10....I'd let her keep me warm on a cold Midwest night


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

6/10 little dull tbh.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1000000/10 Emma Stone:banderas


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not very froot / froot


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10 Don't know where that's from lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yet another Christmas sexy girls gif. Meh. 7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:bully/never


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*10/10

Paige is beautiful.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10

The new Hornets logo looks awesome


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Purple/red.
:lenny


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Reigns is awesome.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Strong 7/10


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> Strong 7/10


Hi, Billy Mays her- oh wait, wrong fat carpenter.

Anyway, 4/10 for the lack of explanation.


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

0/10 No signature


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

11/10

:homer


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10

10/10 if it was centered..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> 9/10
> 
> 10/10 if it was centered..


Done 

8.75/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Eastwood :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 Well made sig (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10 for it being one of the best Cross Rhodes I've ever seen.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

-I/X


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

-20/-20​


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What am I watching /10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10 :yum:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige had one of the best profile shoots imo. 8/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10 I'm not a big hockey guy lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolute kawaiiness out of ten


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 THE KLIQ :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> /10


Dat gif :lmao


10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

paige/ten


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Harbaugh/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10 for Canada
2/10 for Hockey


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Reminds me of this video my sisters showed me when I was younger for some reason/X


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

10/10 for Paige


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Training Day :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Eastwood (Y)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

8/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*0/10 because I'm on my phone and can't get the video to play, for some reason. I will reevaluate later.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dat Paige/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

10/10 that quote :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mmmm Sure 9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.75/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol literally opened the thread same time you posted

9/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 :yum:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

9.2/10

Great show + funny pic = winner!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Brian Pillman's awesome


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohh cute 10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10 jelly donuts/10

Lookin' good, eh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Love Clint Eastwood, and dat quote 

9/10


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

1/10, because putting Brazzers logos on shit stopped being funny years ago.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*"I'm in my zone!"* 9/10...10/10 if it had that quote.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> 6/10


*Dammit! I will not be denied!*
10/10 she is HOT
Come on, now! Big money, big money, no whammy, no whammy!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

> 6/10


Whammy! NO! What do you want from me? I listed my favorite wrestlers, I have the little clapping thing! I have Kevin Steen dressed like The Young Buck's fat dad. "Hey everybody, it's fat ass Daddy Buck!" DADDY BUCK! Are you not entertained?!?!?

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

GOAT list of faves, but not visually appealing. 5/10.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

[USER]Callisto[/USER], what can I change?

Teach me, please!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## daniel783 (Jan 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Northern Lights/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10 Will watch again


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

STILL THAT WHAT AM I WATCHING SAILOR MOON VIDEO /10


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

0.5/10

Looks like a rat. Disgusting.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

11/10 :homer


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10

Then I learned it was Dave Grohl.

Which changed the rating none.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 LED FUCKIN' ZEPPELIN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10

Have trouble making .gif signatures that don't look shite, personally


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bandwith exceeded/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A solid 8/10, although I myself don't can't for Led Zeppelin at all. :side:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Archer (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if I gave it a 9 before, but I'll give it a 10 because she's cute. 

10/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2/10 outdated as fuck man.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10 Grohl.


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

0/10


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

3/10
looks somewhat cool, but i dont know what it is


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

7/10. Looks alright, dont know the guy on it though.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

like the list 8/10

But if CM Punk is your second favourite Wrestler, you should know, that the guy on my Sig was his first Feud in the WWE


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

dafuck/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10 Paige yay.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Jericho's lite brite jacket :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4.5/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

three


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler:  9 only because


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## White Trash Scott (Jan 13, 2014)

6/10 because of quality and I'm not that big of an anime fan.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 but your avy is 20/10 :lmao


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

PORTAL 2 :mark:
8.5/10

Rate just the AJ pic.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WOAT


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:archer / 10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This video is no longer available / due to copyright claim.



BLEU said:


> WOAT


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Still WOAT


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GET OUT OF HERE


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

no :trips2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

RATING MY OWN SIGNATURE 9/10.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:laughingblackguy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Weird as fuck/10.



Oxi said:


> This video is no longer available / due to copyright claim.


Fucking hell, didn't even realize until now. Maddening, got a temporary replacement. Not as good.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Archer :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Obligatory/you know what. :ayoade


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

5/10

Not really colourful enough, the picture just looks kind of dull.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

11/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Led Zeppelin :mark: / 10

Nice avatar, btw


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

8/10 - It's pretty cool, but your Danielle Guizo + blondie DX one is the best.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

8/10


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

10/10 percents


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

unworthy of rating....lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A big ole' 0. :drake1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 DA BULLS


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.75/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

7/10

Not too big on Bret


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

100/10 would read again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 i'm not gay but if i was...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10 :dino


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

9/10

Goat Heyman!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10

Paige :mark:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

lmao couldn't give it anything less than 10/10 :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10 for BORK, obvs.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Top Gun Archer (Y)


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

still zero


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4/10 because Dixie GOAT Carter's name is in it. :dance


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

1/10

Jojo is a joke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10

mmmm


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10

First time I've made my own sig. Hell first time I've even made a signature/banner at all.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

7/10.

Really like the picture of Mascara Dorada used in the centre.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yea, SHEAMUS putting the beat down. 
10/10 #BROGUE


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Bayley <3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:banderas


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

QUEEN BEE/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

My man Bret 9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Ray :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

6/10

Not my type but I'd bang


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10 :gun:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10, pretty cool looking.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

8/10

I like it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*7/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10 but 10/10 for your av. :ambrose


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:taker

-5/10


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

6/10 :dance


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Old but was good. 6/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

3/10


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

8/10, it's been making me laugh recently, kind of reminds me of this as well


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 watched it earlier


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10. What the fucking is Sheamus doing?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

4/10

No idea who that is


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't seen a less than 10/10 for Brock yet.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not enough/Karla

OR:

Sasha Banks>Karla

OR:

Bayley>Karla

:brodgers


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> 10/10


This is the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life. 10/10. But to keep the thread going ...



Legasee said:


> 7/10


7/10. Good design. I'm big on Paige. Hope to see her on the main roster soon.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

4/10

I'm not going to watch a one hour video on here.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 I'm a fan of all 4 guys in your sig.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10

UN BE LIEVABLE BODY.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Firsthashtag/butnothingelse


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hipster/gimmick


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lel/cunt


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rude/gimmick :brodgers


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Didn'tfinishhighschool/ImmaDESIGNSTUDENTN*GGA


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Design student/equivalent to dropout :brodgers
I got an equivalency by the way.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Artstudentmate/dropoutwouldn'tknow


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

hip/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Nice.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

five/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Frank WOATcean. :brodgers
8/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oxi said:


> Frank WOATcean. :brodgers
> 8/10


:ti

one/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Got the schoolgirl one. :side:

3/10 WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4/10 will go higher when I become a mark.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Meh. Shield sucks.

0.5/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

No signature so no rating lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

6/10 not feeling it. Also awkward white background instead of transparency or different colour. :draper2

A$AP: 7/10 cause no sweet GIF effect.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

8/10 I like the font you used


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7.5/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10 
Mostly for Bayley


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

HE'SFAST/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Frank Ocean (Y)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

9/10 :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10 SEE WHAT I DID THERE!? :hayden


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10

Looked it up and enjoyed what i saw.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

9.2/10 looks beaut

10/10 as it's AUSTIN related :draper2


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

8.5/10

10/10 when including the avatar as well.

CANT STOP LOOKING


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9.5/10 Troy! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10 ill say


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10 
Arsenal FTW


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Manbearpig?/X


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 lol so cute.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10 - Reigns my second favorite member in the sheild. Rollins is my favorite.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

10/10 No explanation needed.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

10/10 because of variety


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

10/10 l0l


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 dat Paige


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Bad News Buckets :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

5/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

omg that scared me for a sec /10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Why u guys couldn't let us win one/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

meh/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Big D/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Great design 9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10 Epic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:moyes1 10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

10/10

I am in tears


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

6/10.

would've been a 7, but the generic Austin quotes bring down the rating.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Limousine riding/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Paige is :lenny


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

3 outta 10. Sorry, have to be honest.

It's just kinda random and squishy and... short.

:draper2


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

IntellectualSavior said:


> 3 outta 10. Sorry, have to be honest.
> 
> *It's just kinda random and squishy and... short.*
> 
> :draper2


how dare you say that about beautiful romans face.  just kidding, yours is 7/10 btw.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Roman's a cool dude, seen better .gifs of him though...7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

2/10. No charisma. Taz wannabe.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10 GOAT sig


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

2/10 for originality


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

suck-up10/10

I don't need to explain why.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:mark: 10/10


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Seriously, 10/10.

I'm in stitches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10 :ann1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10 #BNB


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

0/10... Dance experience. :cesaro


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10 lol.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

This.. Is. Sting! 10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ew man. 0/10
Not your finest. :ann1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Who is that?

1/10 but 10/10 for the effort tho.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Who is that?
> 
> 1/10 but 10/10 for the effort tho.




My sig is on rotation, and the only signatures there are entrances gifs of Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, and CM Punk. 

6/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10 because it just happens to be the Ziggler gif this time. 8*D


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

6/10. I'm not feeling the chick that much, for whatever reason. Should be a wider shot for more of that gorgeous ocean view.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Little Wyatt action.. 8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10 Pearl Jam (Y)


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

1010 I like her hair


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

7/10

would have been higher but had to do to much work. When i mean to much work i mean click lol. Rated RKO were awesome though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10. Captain America :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10 - a Champ classic.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The return of the deadman, chokeslamming Lesnar through a table.
:hmm:
7/10 because that's a bit UNUSUAL for Lesnar to get downed like that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 CROW STING :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BUCKETS/TEN.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

image not found/:jose


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Got CHAMP's Wagg GIF.

If it were back when it was made - 9/10
Now, eh/10. :side:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

RUSEV said:


> Got CHAMP's Wagg GIF.
> 
> If it were back when it was made - 9/10
> Now, eh/10. :side:


9/10.. Who's the girl in your sig?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll give it a 10/10 but not because he's better than Sasuke or anything


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

jobber/10 :brodgers

(where you at skins)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

lol/10

Why does it go out of focus? What is that meant to accentuate?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What goes out of focus? :kobe


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The gif. Like every second. Look closely.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:sheamus:sheamus:sheamus:sheamus:sheamus:sheamus:sheamus/10



Froot said:


> The gif. Like every second. Look closely.


Not going out of focus for me. :kobe
Your eyes alright?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6/10

Not even joking Oxi. Seriously, just stare at it for a while, and you'll see.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

5/10.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 

I love seeing that gif :jbl

also agree with your current top 5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I got the dude in the snow with a bunch of people or things behind him.
I still don't get the Game of Thrones references. :kobe3

6/10 looks nice but cliche.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

CHVCHES/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RUSEV said:


> I got the dude in the snow with a bunch of people or things behind him.
> I still don't get the Game of Thrones references. :kobe3
> 
> 6/10 looks nice but cliche.


:ann1 it's not Game of Thrones. VIKINGS

8/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Winnick/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10 for Rude and Nashylocks. :kobe3


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no idea what it's about but so 5/10 I guess.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Assuming that's from Avatar, which I wasn't too impressed with, plot-wise. The effects were a highlight, though.

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it's from avatar! I wasn't too impressed with the plot either, although I liked it, it wasn't a very original story.

However, that fruit or whatever it is looks SO FUCKING TASTY! Just look at it! I want one, now! :mark:

Especially with the 1080P bluray version, too bad that would make a too large file 

I would have gave it a 7-8, but now when Punk's gone it's a 10..


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

:yes/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Punk as WWE Champion. Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You just realised Punk hasn't had a title reign in over 14 months (and it hasn't effected his popularity at all).
You also realised that Sheamus hasn't had a title reign in over 18 months (and people still think he's shit).

10/10 for that Zayn though. So photogenic. :moyes1


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

4 out of 10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:moyes1

Lana is one of those few women that can legitimately pull off the "business-woman-with-red-lipstick" look off. :moyes1

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 :noah


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10 this time


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

unk2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 WAGG FOUND :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NOAH/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 unk6


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10

Not expecting any high ratings on mine but I don't care :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:noah/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Love :noah


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9.5/10. Zayn is great.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10 Cody is great


----------



## drmorrisjohnson (Mar 21, 2014)

6/10 Not a huge fan of anime. I prefer Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Aren't you banned yet? 

And i'f your wanting people to rate your sig, you kinda..like..Need to have a sig to rate? I dunno if common sense maybe took you from the ankles but yeah, the tag under your name is spot on, Moron. 0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*looks at watch*

It's CM Punk in a trillion signatures time! unk3

7/10, slow framerate but looks nice.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

6/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

10/10 cause I'm overly excited about it.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10 alt. Olé/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Callisto said:


> 6/10


Jerry Lawler fan! :lawler


8/10 all cool flips n shit.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

5/10 - Have no idea what it is.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

3/10. Nice work, horrible subject.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10 24 was such an epic show. Awesome that they're bringing it back.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10

Stupid post quote's in the sig is pretty played out tbh.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

That victory roll reversed into a powerbomb looks fucking MAGICAL. 10/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

10/10 :lol pretty creative


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 pretty cool


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

7,5/10 (I liked your Paige theme ALOT more)


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

8,5/10


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

9/10.

That's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

8/10

Never liked that color on Punk. It's a well made sig though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:lenny 9/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

6/10, it's just too much with a sigpic, text, colored fonts & gif. 

Last time I go with this one, will change my sig soon to another awesome lucha move!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 that face on steph.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> 10/10 that face on steph.


9.2/10 the Samoan Juggernaut - confession I changed my sig and just want it rated


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> 10/10 that face on steph.


Hope you enjoy the smiley I made of it. 

And 9/10 for Saber Rider ^-^'s sig.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

13 Title Reigns/Shovel


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

GOAT/10.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

eat/sleep/break the streak/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

8/10

b/c yes, they're sexy beasts, but I'm not wanting to be sucked into their gaze atm.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

10/10 GOAT :mark:

Second row second from right Yōkai scares the shit out of me :faint:


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

9/10 I love Goldie


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nintendo/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

9.5/10 

The shovel is a great touch.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

4/10

Don't have a clue who he is but Ice Hockey is cool, minus a point for a checklist as well unk3


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SHIELD


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Looks like she's about to get it on with herself on the right there. :lol


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

10/10 - brings a smile to my face


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10 MegaMans cool
Made my first signature today so its not that good aha.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8.5/10

Not too bad, plus it features a great talent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :ziggler2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

/X


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

0/10 just for making me scroll that far.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 ASTLEY SWAG


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

8.8/10 Mr. Ziggles


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 Shield


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 THE GOAT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

11/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10 

I spent about a minute just watching it, that move's fucking sick


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SEVEN THUMBS UP


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

NINE THUMBS UP


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 NIRVANA :mark: IN UTERO :mark: THEY'RE GETTING INDUCTED TO THE ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

11/10 THE GOAT


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seven out of ten


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punk :mark:

10/10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:kobe4 10/10


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:bigdave/10

21-1 = Dumb decision.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ZERO THUMBS UP because Arsenal


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

XX/X would make love to it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

HALL OF FAME / 10


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

I give it 5 Jeff Goldblums out of 5.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

defo 10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SNOW ANGELS unk


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP :shiiit


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Nirvana :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10 (Anyone rating me following Chrome's format and specifying which sig or wrestler related sig they're rating in my rotating sig would be great)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10 for Ziggler with the briefcase GIF. Short, not his best hair flip thing, but Ziggler nonetheless


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 TAJIRI


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TEN THUMBS UP obviously


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

8/10

Edit: The streak has been broken


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :nice


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, but yeah, 5/10 haha


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10. I'm a Paige guy, too


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

9/10 respect for honouring the Warrior.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

10/10. xD


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

5/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

10/10 because it looks fucking awesome


5/10 for goldensilver tho. Gotta rate the Liverpool higher


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

eh not really into footbal (other than the world cup)  7/10 i guess ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10. I love Famke. Repped


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

warrior 10/10


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> eh not really into footbal (other than the world cup)  7/10 i guess ?


Go England [Wont win a match lol]

8/10 Ambrose is cool.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Best in the world! unk4


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

7.5/10 - Not her best pic.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Bryan and the Ultimate Warrior (Y)


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

10/10 :yes :yes :yes


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

EDIT foley !!!! 10/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Ambrose in a suit? 10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9.5/10 (Picture is cool, Foley seems like a genuinely nice guy based of everything I've seen and read with regards to him)


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 PUNK


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10

Dean looks dashing in a suit. No ****..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Very nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 PAIGE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

How can it not be a 10/10? PUNK FTW


----------



## Speedbird (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of either Ryback or Reigns but I say 8/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 obviously.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10

Massive sig, but all future stars.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

0 out of 10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:banderas kada

10/10 for my girl Paige :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

9.23241214 1/239/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Slickilicious/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Speedbird (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EIGHT THUMBS UP


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

3/10.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

-10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10. Gotta love Paige


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

9/10 (they need to push that man hard again with the US Title)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10 not a big Bret hart fan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

5/10 only for d rose


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10. That is epic


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10 :homer :kobe4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10
(I'm being diplomatic since I'm new here.)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

7/10 :kobe4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10 great Shield sig.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8.5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Points for having sexy babes. Deductions for not showing Lana's legs.

Still, 8/10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

8


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Aww Paige


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

6/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

1/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

11/10 Dat Shield


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins /10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 PAIGE


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10 for the humor


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

8/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10. Scary


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10 would bang


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

paige/10 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome. 10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD BROTHER


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10. I love Paige!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:wall 10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SHIELD :reigns :rollins :ambrose3


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Makes me happy. 10/10

Also, just posting so I can collect my 80/10 and be on my way.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

10/10 Haha.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

10/10. I love that girl


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 The smiley of that one soccer player's face on the nipple is a nice touch. :lol


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

^ I'd give her 1. Geddit? :dance

I'm not expecting a high score unless the next poster is English. :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10

I'm not English but I do mark for DAT Paige and BNB!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 GOLDBERG


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*9/10*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 THE HOUND


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

100/10

unk6 :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bauer & Audrey! 10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 Dat Sami :zayn3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 CROW STING


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> 10/10 CROW STING


10/10 because it cycles images...which I still have yet to figure out how to do.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10 because she cycles images... MANUALLY :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 MURICA!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Usually I would be like SICK GRAPHICS MAN 10/10 SWEET SKILLS BRO, but there are a LOT of similar GIFs getting created in the GFX section now it's like an influx, but it's not your fault.



Jack Thwagger said:


> 10/10 because it cycles images...which I still have yet to figure out how to do.


They're called signature rotators, just google that.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10 MADDOX


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10

Punk looks like Chuck Liddell LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

tits/10 :wall


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

PAIGE! 1000000/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks sort of familiar but I don't know who she is. 9/10

I got irritated with people constantly calling Sheamus British so I made a new sig.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao 10/10
Someone needs to explain ACCENTS next.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7/10 Can't figure out what's going on. I like this Maddox guy, but Oxi's is a 2/10 at best, cause it's Oxi.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AwShucks said:


> 7/10 Can't figure out what's going on. I like this Maddox guy, but Oxi's is a 2/10 at best, cause it's Oxi.


That's just too fuckern bad mate.

I always see that symbol but can't fucking remember what it is. THANKS. 6/10 because of that.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

110/10

Who cares if it's Oxi. BRAD FUCKING MADDOX, brah.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10

Could have used more Seth Rollins


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10

I don't watch GoT so I don't really get the reference.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10

Can't really see well.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

3/10, people who walk around in bare feet are nasty af


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Eat something lady please! I still totally would though. 7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

10/10 fantastic sig.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10. I prefer your previous sig


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

X-Men :mark:

since many users repped me for my badass sig I thought that I need to be here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SHIELD


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

10/10 - Funny advert, but even better posture on that one legged prayer pose by those young ladies!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DEATH RAY :mark: 10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 that's a nice smiley in your sig.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

What a way to Bork the Steak.

9/10


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

cool sig 8.5/10 typical IGN rating


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

0/10 for angry child-acting attention seekers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

MADDOXITRON said:


> 0/10 for angry child-acting attention seekers


rofl

Wrestling Jesus and The Hulkster destroyed them.

-----

Paige is cute.

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10 cos it's Anime


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome text, cool picture. Strangely cropped heads though. 9/10

I made a new sig, and I'd like to thank _Jack Thwagger_ for telling me how to make a gif :clap much appreciated.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :barrett


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10

:ambrose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

9/10

"Boardwalk Empire" is a great series! My favorite line was when a couple of guys are talking about Knucky and one says, "*The man lives like a pharoah*." I would have given 10/10 if he used that line.

- Mike


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

8/10 shud of use the superstar pics from 2004


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Really big with both GIFs and the PWA text at the bottom imo, but when Hayley was good looking. :draper2 8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Crow... 9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

May not like the wrasslers, but the layout / graphics of it are pretty nice. 8 / 10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

0/10

Don't need another Bieber mark. fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

8/10

Dat Maddox :maddox


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Devil Jin and Kazuya :mark:
10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

GOAT Spear 10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

6/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10 

Lost two points because of pixelation, but Punk is worth two points, so it evens out.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

8/10 My favorite faction


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10

:mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10

I don't like DBZ. I don't like mainstream stuff from Jump in general. I'm more into late-night anime.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 @ DCY, since I already rated virus21's sig.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Gary's mod? Niko is my boy.

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10 BITW and I have some rep to return to you sir. (Y)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Great sig (Y)


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10 I keep thinking that chick is gonna headbutt me. :shocked:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :barrett


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

9.2/10 that's pretty funny chrome


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

8/10

Cool Sig. Loved Ed, Edd, and Eddy.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10 Dunno who that is, but the artwork is good. Could use some {CENTER} {/CENTER} though. (with [] brackets).

EDIT: you centered it, so you can have a 10/10 now :clap


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10 makes one kind of dizzy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

1/10

I don't like that woman and I don't even know her name.

Was she a guest host of Raw or something?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:bosh/10


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:shocked:/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

not a huge anime fan so 8.5/10


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I made it, so 100/10 unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10 GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10! :mark:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:haha/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10

Anything less than 10/10 for my sig is unacceptable


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9,99/10 :banderas


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10

Your sigs are always top notch (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Cedrick (May 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No image, so I'll rate your list of favourites instead.

7/10. Solid list, a few I disagree with tho.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

0/10 :duck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

10/10 damn!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10 Huntress


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Briscoes FTW

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Over 9000/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

lolz

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Not a big Lesnar fan, but nicely made.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

8/10

Updated just for my fans since they're the love of my life


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha !!! I remember her from hollyoaks.  9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I've actually watched all of those interview videos and I was pretty impressed by all of them.

It could have been a perfect 10 but since Reigns sucks, I'll give it a 9.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 for the Rock hate :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

7/10 I miss your Paige sigs.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 Ashley Sky


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 cute.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10

I do agree w/ Nost, though. Your Paige sigs were great. :banderas


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

:lmao 10/10 God i miss punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :bosh2


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

7.5/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Rollins should have hit Reigns with a machete since Reigns sucks.

Therefore, I give it a 7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :lelbrock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Don't know her name, but she looks :homer


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Ambrose. :bow 10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 so awesome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

9,9¾


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

10/10 :lol

edit: 9/10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Wait, WF has a Piccolo smiley? WTF?

Anyway, 10/10. That shit had me dying.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Wait, WF has a Piccolo smiley? WTF?
> 
> Anyway, 10/10. That shit had me dying.


No WF doesn't have one, that was created by Chrome, that simile should be added though.

7/10 btw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nah, I didn't make it, found it off another forum. 9/10 @ TheDeathGodShiki's sig btw, since I rated Samoon's already.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Dragon Ball Z was only cool for me when I was in elementary.

I'm a late night anime guy.

I don't follow the mainstream ones unless if it's Shingeki no Kyojin.

7/10 for Samoon's sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

BAW GAWD, brock lesnar's never ending F-5... hehe. 10/10 but since i like brock 100000/10


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

2/10.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Give that a 8/10.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Game of Thrones :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:bow/10 The Excutioner


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Kana:mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Some internet shit that doesn't make sense yet I like it 8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 

:lelbrock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

It has the 9/10 would bang Lana in it. 9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 you met foley :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 SHIELD


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

10/10 deal with it


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 Foley


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6/10 

Sorry I'm a Heat fan :bron3


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 unk5


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

10/10 :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10. You should add some sort of image of Jericho or one of your favorites before your lists.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:cesaro :cesaro2 :cesaro :cesaro2 :cesaro :cesaro2 :cesaro :cesaro2 :cesaro :cesaro2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

How bout this! 10/10 btw


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:lol/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

10 Kamehamehas and a Stinger Splash/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

10000/10 

<3 the beatles.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

2/10 not even wrestling


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

carrotydragon said:


> 2/10 not even wrestling


Kids. :lol


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

@Rahil Rage 10/10 I love Kaitlyn

@Fab Four 5/10 The Beatles are overrated and inferior to The Beach Boys, but they're an okay band I guess.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:sheiky/10
That means 9/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7.894/10.000


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10.12569/10













unk5


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

The Fab Four said:


> Kids. :lol


I'm 18 years old, however I have no idea how that has any impact whatsoever on my ability to appreciate parts of history. However, this is still a wrestling forum, which is why I perhaps choose not to use non-wrestling related signatures no matter how important they otherwise may be.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

carrotydragon said:


> I'm 18 years old, however I have no idea how that has any impact whatsoever on my ability to appreciate parts of history. However, this is still a wrestling forum, which is why I perhaps choose not to use non-wrestling related signatures no matter how important they otherwise may be.


An avatar/sig usually defines what the interests of the member are, yes it's a 'wrestling forum', that also has alot of non wrestling input if you look about too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

G.O.A.T/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

carrotydragon said:


> However, this is still a wrestling forum, which is why I perhaps choose not to use non-wrestling related signatures no matter how important they otherwise may be.


That's the dumbest thing that I've ever read.



The Fab Four said:


> An avatar/sig usually defines what the interests of the member are, yes it's a 'wrestling forum', that also has alot of non wrestling input if you look about too.


Correct.

Wrestling is his life. We can't blame him.



Legasee said:


> G.O.A.T/10


8/10


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Beatles?

Automatic 10/10.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Mark Hunt is a badass. He almost beat prime Fedor.

4/10

I never liked Sharmell.


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Not bad, 7.5/10.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

0/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 Redhead and an actual wrestling move :durant3

Just had the great champ finish the idea I had, rate it :mark:


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*8/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Solid 8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

1/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

We are going to try this again. 

2/10 just due to the fact that Hawk is so damn biased


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Infinity


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*10/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

11/10

:lana


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

WHO?

For using the :lana smiley made by yours truly, and because she's cute...
I'll be generous and give whoever that tennis (a nobody sport :maddox) nobody a 7/10. :maddox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - DA GOD!


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

The Beatles = automatic 10


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10 good'ol Regal!


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10 brothas/10


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Sting :lmao 

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Well you know it has to be 10/10 for ambrose doesn't it nicole.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10 because it is SUBPAR to WALKING DEAD. :maddox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

10/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 The Beatles :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 - That had to hurt.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

My goddess Paige kada :wall bama4

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8/10, no idea what it is but it's funky and I like it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

WHATTHEFUCKWASTHAT?!/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*10/10 

Love him or hate him you can't deny that entrance was amazing. *


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## FPS Scotland (Jul 5, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

8/10 terrifying


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

8/10 dont know who that is but still funny


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

:cena5/10

(BTW, the people in his sig were Adam Cole and Roderick Strong)


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:enzo/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

8/10 I guess


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

7/10 (not really a golf fan but cool picture anyway)


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

10/10 self explanatory


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 bama4


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10 :hayley2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

10/10 female


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10, because of how awful that theme is :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

10/10. She's pretty attractive(don't know who she is though).


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

10/10 never give up


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster (Jul 31, 2014)

2/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The whole signature takes up too much space :kobe
3/10 only because Nemesis' GFX is saving it from being NEGATIVE 5 stars.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

:rock4 / 10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Dat table no selling.:banderas


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

upsetting Beth Phoenix at WM/10 _(she's attractive so this is a positive number)_


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

G1/10
:banderas


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

still too large/10 :kobe8


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The middle and the last picture :ass

10/10


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10

Seth Skywalker :rollins


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:ambrose/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

tennis/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

11/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :lenny


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10:bbrown3


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

eyton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10

Buffy :lenny


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

9/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

right now i'm looking at the zooey deschanel/rashida jones sig, so 10/10 :brodgers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

why the hell does he drive a van/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty lady and I'm a big fan of the 'stay at home lounging around' look so that's pretty top notch 9/10 brother.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BOSS/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Beatrice Bouchard/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

well, this is awkward/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

THAT FINISH. 9/10.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

42


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lets try this again

9/10 I guess..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10*


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

5/10. I wasn't pleased when such a shitty match allowed Brock to break the legendary streak.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't know what or where it's from but I can't stop looking *10/10*


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

42/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

who's that hottie?/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 for Devitt


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice hot chick 10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:sodone :sodone :done :done/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10 Genie Army in Canada????


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

2/10 no border, ends weirdly. :kobe3
Also to reply, I just think Ziggler supposedly liking his IC reign and making a big fuss about it is fake as hell, because of how highly he thought of himself shortly after losing the WHC, talking about how that is where he should be.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

bama4 you really don't like women, do you?

8/10


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:trips5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10



Knocks said:


> bama4 you really don't like women, do you?


Nah, I just don't like the chick on the signature or rather I don't care about her or her ass.

Same goes with the chick on your signature, I think your signature is boring. Sorry mate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:yum:/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The hell kinda black n white close up of a badger or somethin is that granddaddy P? 3/10 :no: SMH


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxi said:


> The hell kinda black n white close up of a badger or somethin is that granddaddy P? 3/10 :no: SMH


It's a BEARCAT you Philistine. They are one of God's beautiful creatures.

As for your sig, I rate it Dude/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

WELL I ONLY GAVE IT 3 BECAUSE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN A RED PANDA SO NOW IT IS JJST 1.

Also you can't just say every person in my avatar/signature was born a MALE Pratchett. That is factually incorrect. :maddox


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 but if I could I would give 11/10

:yum: me LIKEY!!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Edit: Nothing showed up before. :hmm:

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Not showing up for mine?

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 Ambrose the future of WWE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:draper2/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

/10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Conveniently you have 10 people to choose from and I like 6 of them. 6/10 it is I guess


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

9/10, makes me think of you as a cross between Eisenberg and a young Proclaimer.











THAT'S RACIST


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oxi said:


> 9/10, makes me think of you as a cross between Eisenberg and a young Proclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take away the money, the jaw, the looks, the talent, the charm and the ability to lead crowds in "DA LAT DA"-ing and yeah, pretty much.

8/10 btw, 7 for the girl and 1 because I'm pretty sure it's actually a girl this time.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

7/10 good pic but I've seen it a couple times.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7/10 cuz no rack.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10

I'm intrigued, What does that majestic creature smell?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

3/10. Deceitful dickhat, yet decent wrestler.



Pratchett said:


> 7/10 cuz no rack.


Small B's > A's >>> B's > C's >>>>>>>> D's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DD's


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10
Ziggler winning the IC title is something I enjoy seeing.


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

9/10

as much as i love punk it's a bit outdated


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10. i like college football and ducks.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:hmm:
She's a looker... who I have rated before. Let's see if I can get it roughly the same as before.
7.5/10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

slut10/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10 despite being bland, it is pretty nice.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

11/10 :yum:
She breaks the scales :lenny


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

2/10 Green still too fucking bright


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10

also a friendly reminder that rodgers threw 6 TD's against houston in the game in your avi :kobe3


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10 because she if fine!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gonna rate your text

3/10 for no bold text at all, using the 'excited' smiley on legends (wtf?), using a colour that's difficult to see, and hating a number of decent talents.


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

9.5/10

hot but no ( . )Y( . )


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10 

Who is that :banderas


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 G.O.A.T cast. :banderas


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

I like beyonce and that sig is in contention for goatest







sig of all times 

my sig sucks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

9/10 would not bang


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't know who she is but she's pretty so 9/10 or (if i was a guy) would bang. (Y)


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8.5/10. The Paige gif is awesome but I'm not sure I agree with having black and white next to the colored one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

8/10

May not have came true. :side:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10 

@allur yeah it looked a bit weird black and white so iv'e changed it completely. :


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 No fucks given by Jay Cutler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10
I'm sure if I gave her any lower, she would think I was being a bad boy and would deserve a spanking!


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :wall


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 That's cool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :bryan6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Paige in her black gear !!! 100000/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:ambrose/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10 sick


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

7/10

I'm not really sure whats happening in it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## hyourinmaru (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

10000000/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Deano


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 :bryan5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Hayley :zayn3


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10 :bow


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a bird dancing on a pole 9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

LOL 10/10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

0/10

It's Saviors, not Savior's. That apostrophe is not supposed to be there.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

4/10, not a fan of the show, but that seems like some party


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Ten out of four


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10 amusing enough.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 I'm a Dean Ambrose fan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

9/10 :homer


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

3/10, fuck "Current top"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

23/51 :brady2 :gronk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> 23/51 :brady2 :gronk


9/10 Rollins is a boss! Would have given a 10 but it needs more Thanos :


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No sig.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> 2/10


10/10 I love Skyrim!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

4/10

There's way too much going on and I don't know what to look at


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@Allur GOAT fat guy, but loads slow as hell for me for some reason. :side: 8/10

@Londrick Eva w/o makeup and eyebrows? :whoa
But tits? bama
6/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

8/10. Japanese wrestling rules.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

10000000/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ArchSUCKS /10.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7.231/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

9.5/10 coz could have been nude on TV but wasn't.

Fuckern hell though. :lenny


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Kaufman vs Lawler 10/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 for being old school


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

10/10 I'm down with Ali G


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

12/10 because :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

5/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Hypnotic


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

1000000/10 for both SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS and Sith Rollins

Go Giants! 

And Sith Rollins I've always thought you have a top 3 signature of this forum. Myself included of course.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

3/10, obviously no effort put into it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10 :ambrose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

7/10 

Would be higher without the 67 smileys down there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

7/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10 I'm not specially a fan of Oasis but cool pic


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

6/10. It's a cool mask.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice but nothing to special 6 out of 10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

9/10 (lose a point for cena)


also brb


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10

Would be higher if the gif was in the middle.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10 its a good game.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: 8/10 for the GOATs


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10 just psychedelic enough


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 never change it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

3/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Perfect, just like my new sig


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Perfect, just like my new sig


.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 DAT STACY :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Maryse :wall


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 I think i need to masturbate now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 That's it i need to masturbate now


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 HLA


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

5/10

Good pic, but a bit long.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10. 

Who is that by the way?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Katy Perry. 10/10 btw.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10



A Merry Chromemas said:


> ^Katy Perry. 10/10 btw.


Thanks. Great photo of her, not normally a fan.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

10/10 bama4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 She's pretty.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

10/10 :lenny


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

7


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

1/10 for the effort


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 for the guy who pops up at the bottom.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

5/10 

My dislike for Taylor Swift but her Shake It Off song is catchy


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

6.5/10

'Not deleting until' list takes away from it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

6


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10/10

Punk making guys cry on here is :LOL


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

5/10

Would be a lot better without the not deleting until part


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9.9/10 one of the best, most original sigs I have seen on this place. Never mind the content.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nine point five out of ten


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10

(I don't have a signature, so vote for the user above me)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10

The Rocks tattoo right :jordan


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

How's my signature?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

4/10 

Centre it and edit.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

四


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

9/10 sure to bother somebody :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


A Maryse Evamas said:


> 5/10
> 
> The Rocks tattoo right :jordan












Nah, it's the Bulls logo, my favorite NBA team.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

9/10 One of the best basketball teams

Also my favorite basketball team.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10 for dat Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

10/10 bbbbboing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Come on man, you can't give the #2 Type-Moon Girl a 9/10

The #1 is in my avatar 










7/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

25/10


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

8/10 nice concept


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats like over the third time you posted, 8/10, too bad about the avatar and name. :laugh:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:rudy/10


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :rudy/10


negative 10 out of 10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

epilepsy/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

9/10, greatest team of the 90's.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I give this a very animated 10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :ziggler2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

FLOATING GUITAR (until you realise the strap) (how do you not realise the strap?) (how dumb am I?)

Disappointed /10
Pretty lady though /10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Blank sig

0/10 for blank


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*6/10, I'm a big Swiftie, but that gif just looks silly :lol*


----------



## on the roost (May 5, 2013)

9/10 good player respect his skill and class


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

5/10? 

Sorry but i have no idea who that is... lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

3/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

3/10

Not a feet person
I'm being nice


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

makes me lol 7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9hunter said:


> i hate feet. 1/10


Ninja'd 

:ti

8/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO

8/10 because its hilarious


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10 fat bitch


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

2/10

No thanks.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

Good job Bill....er...Batman.....er.....Bret.....er.....BROCK!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

7/10 weird


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

She got sum big ass feet! Gross lmao

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 tastefully ticklish and ped-a-licious.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10 bama


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

4/10.


----------



## TimmyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

1/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I give it the null set.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

6/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10

Here's to Rollins winning. :beer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :durant3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8/10 for the one of the chick with the short hair and blue jeans*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

2/10 for trying

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

100/10

Dear Lord, Leana is so damn hot!!!!!!! I want that for Christmas, santa.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9.75/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

6/10 clever but a bit depressing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Feet/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It slays me. 10/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

3/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Ivelisse Velez :zayn3


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

6.5/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

7/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

10000000/10000000

:durant3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:brady/10


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Foot fetish? 5/10 since those hands a fucking creepy.

EDIT: Changed it. 7.5/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tempted to say 4/10 but I loved Bret so a perfect Canadian 10/10 eh.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Becky :mark: 

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10 for Reigns, 7 for Nikki, so overall 8.5/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :taker


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10, naturally. :sansa


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:woah:woah:woah/10

You mah boy but seriously :woah You have a problem


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GODLY/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Pure sole delights. enchanting, captivating... :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana Del Rey 10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10

Those Hojo/Kana/Matthews mentions :banderas


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit/10.

No idea who they are, but that move is sick! I need to watch more Japanese wrestling. (I just discovered Shinsuke at WK9 and I thought he was amazing)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 I cant turn the Paige. 

I still loved your NXT countdown, though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

9/10 for Revival of F


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

0/10

Where's the sig?


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

8/10 - Pretty cool athleticism for the ladies. Colorful. Theatrical. All around pretty sweet. The only negative is they kind look like boys in sports bras.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 - All for dat Foley qoute.:banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

0/10 you don't even have one.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8/10 :drose


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10 :homer

It seems like no one is clicking on the video unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was about to give you the goose egg, but the reigns vid is so much :lol

therefore 8.5 torrential inches out of 10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

lol Vader beating the shit out of people 10/10


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

0/0


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10. Nicey.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

0/10 ut


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 Hilary Duff :durant3


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 Vader DA GAWD :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10

Not my thing but I can't help but be......compelled lol.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 VADER TIME


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 Waifu's everywhere :drose


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10 I have a soft spot for sigs with wrestling spots in them


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

stocks & wrinkles/10

those > numbers


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

No idea what that is. 10/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*10/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10 thats a badass elbow drop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dix/dix or 10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

10/10 :datass


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Lucky Ducky (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol 10 Out of 10 points SIR


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

100/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

50/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Cal E. Dangerously (Feb 15, 2015)

MoneyStax said:


> 9/10


4/10


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

10/10 :trips9


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

100/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Solid 10/10


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

7/10

Simpsons > Family Guy.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8.75/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10 VADER :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Once you go Bryan it's 10/10 8*D


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

4/10 (don't know this series :shrug)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10+/10

Amazing originality and a fresh footed signature , replete with sole.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

3/10 :shrug


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice 8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 Love that pic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

9/10 - lacks feet


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

0/10


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*5/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

9/10.

submission expert


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to be hayley(I love that by the way), it's good, but not this users magnum opus. I give the Hayleys 3, a 9.333 out of 10.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rotating sigs can be deceiving :evil

6/10.

Not the biggest fan of _this_ Del Rey, tbhayley.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure bliss. Cant quantify how great it is >10/10 :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

3/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10 FEET


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

6/10.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

8/10

There's a load of Bryan sigs on the forum, but that one stands out and is one of the better ones


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10 

A little too fuzzy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :wall

Who is that?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

9.5/10 Becky is awesome, but I'd be more likely to have gone for one of these:




















Also, I don't know who the girl in my sig is. Just found it when I was looking for a new one.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

hhhm 8/10 i guess... she's pretty.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*10/10*.

no bias


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *10/10*.
> 
> no bias


^^^

:evil


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10 Fuck, my eyes.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10

That slap...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

:deandre

5/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10.

Scariest thing in the history of mankind.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10 Its a cool sig, I just don't like Rollins.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

9.9/10 Only because I'm pretty sure you have hotter pics of her that could go there


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9.5/10*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

9/10 - pretty cool.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9/10 :lmao

Selfish...selfish man


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

10/10 for dat ass


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10 I'm a huge AJ mark but I get disappointed that she stooped to the sexual level.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

1/10 Don't get the hype.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0.5/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0.5/10.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

-2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :durant3


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

2/10 Looks messy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sami is 10 but the sig is 0. Yeah, you messed up.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

150 billion / 10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10

:mark:


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 of course.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

/10

(don't watch basketball so i'll make fun of the bears instead )


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So it changed from a 2 to a 0 on the same image? lel

1/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10 bc Troy Barnes


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

12/10

Anna Kendrick avatar as well. Perfect combo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10 Can't stand 'Swifty'


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

0/10. I don't even know who that is.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

6/10 Makes me giggle. Two wankers.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Maryse tho!kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*out of*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BESTGIRL/BESTGIRL*


----------



## New Day/3BM (May 8, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*7/10*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Kokoro Connect goodness!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

8.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8 Men Out (of Nine) :mj


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10 If the sizes of the photos were consistent, it would have been a 10.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

no sig/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10 Sorry, I'm an Indians fan.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10 :mark: hard for both women :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10 Yeah, I don't know how Becky is strong enough to do stuff like this:










But still look like this:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

outstanding 10/10.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

very interesting 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very clean and Spartan look. I can find no flaws with it. 10/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

0/10 I don't want to look at a girls crotch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

0/10 Not Casa Del Shiv :tripsscust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Decker hotness. Who knew she had a Panda under that dress. 11/10 :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

1000000/10 that spread kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

wow. 10/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very hot. 9.69 out of 10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

9.99/10 there's a panda with a machine gun in the way


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10 Watched that today.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10 Hayley is very pretty. Sig is ruined by mention of Taylor Swift.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

7.5/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10

(If you thought I wasn't gonna praise my own work then...) :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 (Would be a 10/10 if she was barefoot. :side


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 It pleases my eye.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10 9/10 10/10 8/10 9/10 10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 it is an eye catcher and relaxes me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 Super Smash Bros :drose


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10

No clue who the guy is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

10/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


> 5/10
> 
> No clue who the guy is.


It's Super Hans from Peep Show.

I'd definitely recommend giving the show a watch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :cena6


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

Chrome said:


> 9/10


0/10 >

the one above me= 10/10

mine= 20/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Gotten to/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 today. Just love it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

3/10 Lita ut


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10

Yes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 VADER TIME


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

7/10 loses 3 points for having Sheamus, Bray and Reigns in the favorites list.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome. 10/10 Love brunette Emilia! :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Haha excellent 9/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 :banderas

Edit: I actually wasn't intending to have the exact same reply as Legasee lel.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

7 outta 10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 really like it!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GODDESS TIER! 100/10 :sodone


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

11/10 :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

10/10 Lita :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Hayley :mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

4/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 :woo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

11/10 :wall


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it. 10/10 :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

10/10 that bod!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 and oh so sexy!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

4/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

11/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

100/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Favorite diva of all time. :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9.69 out of 10. Love her!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

easily 10/10

as if this thread lasted 3 fucking years, internet consistency > my relationship


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10 Walter White DA GAWD


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas

What's her name?


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Very Boss! :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 Best sig ever :sodone


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 Lita :done


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10 LITA!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10 Megaman!!!!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect 10/10 :fuckyeah


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dam i am hungry. 10/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

:applause*/10*

Manly. As. Fuck.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10! May I know here name? lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How can one quantify sheer perfection? 10/10 just isnt enough.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 Headed GOAT 9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10. Feet bother me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Heidi Klum and feet are a potent combination! kada


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

9/10

Gotta love Lita


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 pretty good. if you didn't make that, i hope you get to where you can make it! :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

100/10.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

EC3/10

My sig is probably older than some of the members on this board *humor*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 DAT SHAY bama4


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 for aesthetic excellence! :banderas


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 Shaggy Me Likey


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

5/10,im neutral


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*10/10* easily. Shay is a Goddess.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

10/10 :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8/10


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I have no idea what that even is but it's awesome. 8/10


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

7/10

No idea what it is but I like the art style and it reminds me of the Fire Emblem series. Now let's see if I can kill this thread like I somehow killed the avatar rating thread that ran for three years.

(plus it'll be fun to see how much people dislike my unorthodox-for-this-forum sig)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 no cares given! :cutler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10 LA PARKA


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know my anime but I know what I like, and that's blue haired schoolgirls - don't you dare judge me.

9/10

[Edit, derp - this is the signature contest not the avatar contest...well she's nice too so, oh it's an animated gif?! I have those set to 'click to activate'. Okay you win many many points for this.]

8/10

Hey I told you not to judge me.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

5/10 (a pretty powerful and awesome picture but as a sig alone, it looks a bit plain...)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

i love shay 10/10

its sad she only has a lame ***** role to play in PLL. the prettiest from the whole cast


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9/10 :realkobe4


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

11/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10 :mark:


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

8/10 for you too. Don't listen to Eva, it's great.
-


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1000000/10 GODDESS :banderas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10 wishes to help soap up his sig.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

404/10, sig not found (no sig at du momunt sowwy)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 - Can I stand under the water with her?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

0/10


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1.4/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a fan of the ladies, I see?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I'm a fan, but I'm no fan of the signatures I see.

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

5/10 :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

3/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

4/10 :shrug


----------



## B.J Cobbledick (Aug 1, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

10/10. Noice.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

7/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10 :eva2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

10/10 :zayn3


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

10/10

:homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:nice10/10 Kana is coming!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11.2/10.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 just on the sheer positivity of New Day! :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11.456/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Must've hit their pinky finger on it for there only to be blood in one area like that. 6/10 for them being a pussy. But1/10 for things you're enjoying.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

100/10 lmfao. 
I live on Chicago's southside, so I can appreciate this one more than most.
Bring on Tebow baby!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

2/10 

no clue what the clustered wall of wrestlers represents ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 for the sheer titillation of it.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

9/10 

Just because Vince is an ugly vag.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10 good lord help me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Agreed on mine.

10/10 yours


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

10/10 bama4


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

8/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## RickRude'sMustache (Feb 15, 2015)

7/10 for your "currently enjoy" list


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No signature.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

5.5/10


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> 5.5/10


10/10 RIP Eddie Guerrero love you.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> 6/10


6/10 not a big fan of his but I do enjoy me some football.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 (I really like that photo of Seth)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10 :ambrose3


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 BILLY THE PUPPET IS THE BEST


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1/10
I don't care about football, sorry.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 cos you have a Dean match where he wins in it


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

great keepa/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:nice 9.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:ugh2/10


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

BULLETCLUB/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 Don't know who she is, but she's kinda hot.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a fan of Hayley Williams, but I am a fan of headbanging (Y)

8/10


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Farzel Haar!

7/10


----------



## John112015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Farzel Haar!
> 
> 7/10


Erik

-1000000/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

3/10

the wenches quote is funny, otherwise way too huge and obnoxious for stuff that has nothing to do with wrestling imo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

10 out of 10. Who is she anyway?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 CARLTON!!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10 Don't know what it is, but looks badass.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 Headbanging :mckinney


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10 Readheads! :mckinney


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

10/10 , Dat Lita though .


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

10/10 just like Lita herself..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Don't u like the wrestlers?

3.5/10 out of respect for Van Der Sar but Man U ..eww :cena6


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 cos there's a lot of good wrestlers in there!


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

9. 

You're always the person I think of when I see Ambrose, lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - Christmassy, plus all the good wrestlers listed!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10 for Dean Ambrose :mckinney*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1/10


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

Solid 8/10. Sound link!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - Asuka is awesome! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*7/10*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10, don't like lists and WFs users having christmas on your profiles is kind of meh


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

7/10 brutal.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

100/10 - World Famous and The Boss. :banderas


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 New Day Rules.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - Awesome gif of Alexa and I like nearly all the people listed!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

8/10 for the classicz


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9.5/10*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn she's fine 10/10 Decker?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

4/10


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10 Made me thirsty, *looks for JD Bottle*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

9/10 Plus points for Batista looking awesome, minus points for it not being a hot chick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 for the headbanging


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

I vote Envy's signature 10/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

8/10 (perhaps think about embedding that pic instead of just posting a link to it).


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

4/20


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Asshole got humbled before I could rate his sig


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*10/10*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

6/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1/10 Just cuz I don't know who this is.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

5/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 :nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki/10.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

too much nikki


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not enough Nikki/10.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Cleavage/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 doesn't do it justice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 for the sig :mark:

:goaway/10 for being a Waifu thief :rileylel


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Leanna = Automatic 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10 fo that ass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki/10.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

:cena5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10 for the absolute madman :ambrose*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*9/10*_


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*9/10*_


10/10. 

Becky and Paige

:Tripslick


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*10/10
Becky Lunch :becky*_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

10/10

Lots of great stuff going on there (Y)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Chris Evans (Feb 23, 2016)

7 out 10 I am still working on mine


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10 because i know youve been working real hard on it all week


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5.5/10.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 would make again :nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10 would motorboat...































































































...again...


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 GODDAMN MAN, JUST GODDAMN


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

10/10 lol really funny


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

9/10 to Mark Briscoe's doppelganger.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> 9/10 to Mark Briscoe's doppelganger.


8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No Idea who he is/10


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*8/10

Reminds me of a Marilyn Manson video, for some reason.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

excellent! 9.5/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10

I wonder what gif of my rotation the person who replies to this will see? :lol


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> 8/10
> 
> I wonder what gif of my rotation the person who replies to this will see? :lol


Initial one was Dean with slicked back hair in The Shield, but I refreshed through a bunch of them. I'm going to give it a 10/10, because this is the first I'm hearing of multi-picture, rotational sigs. How do you do that?

EDIT: Lol, how many different picture do you have? I just got another one of The Shield. That's a pretty neat concept, I just thought there was people who changed their sigs a lot.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*9/10 for Sami Zayn*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10 

could use more zigmund palffy


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

er 1/10 ? I don't even know what that wfe thing is so...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

9/10 aige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 tasty strips of bacon. :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 cos you're a BAD SHIV!!



Bastar said:


> Initial one was Dean with slicked back hair in The Shield, but I refreshed through a bunch of them. I'm going to give it a 10/10, because this is the first I'm hearing of multi-picture, rotational sigs. How do you do that?
> 
> EDIT: Lol, how many different picture do you have? I just got another one of The Shield. That's a pretty neat concept, I just thought there was people who changed their sigs a lot.


I have like... 25 gifs in it :lol All of Shield and Dean with some Seth thrown in. I need to change up some of them though and get new ones, must do that at some point.

You use a site like this one, which randomizes a bunch of images and changes them on each refresh. You just upload them to another host site, put in the links, it gives you one general link, put that in your sig and there you go!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

100000000/10 Seth DA GOD Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

100/10. Black Panther gonna be :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11.3/10 for Sulecki drinking that coke.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

9/10 as its pretty cool


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Bouncy Ass 10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Diesel over Bret Hart 

2/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Diesel over Bret Hart
> 
> 2/10


hey they're in no particular order lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - I'm not sure who that girl is, but she's hot.

(whoever does mine, tell me which gif of my rotation you got!)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

10/10 

:homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

8/10

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

2/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

10/10 :thumbsup


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*HEATON (Solid 8)/10*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

0/10 Sorry bro I don't like soccer.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

3/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

7/10


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

6 and a half/10.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10 - mainly cos you mention Dean & Seth as faves


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry, since I don't like football I can't give that more than a 4/10. I'm sure if I liked that sport I'd be able to score it much higher.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Love Nikki.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No sig to grade.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10, can't stand the Bellas but I have a thing for boobs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

7 out of 10

I see some nice tit play there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10 for the tweaked Roman reference.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Champs/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

0/10 hate football


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

:nikki/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn/10.
100/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

1/10 can't understand it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

6/10


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

6/10


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

4/10

Not really into Pokémon


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10

Hang in there man, Ted DiBiase will come threw for you one day


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

8.5/10 would be higher if I didn't hate her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

9 out of 10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8.5/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*3/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*10/10*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 cos I think Eva looks great in that gif, and I don't usually find her that attractive, so (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10 LOL


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

6/10 (I don't like them, so I'm being nice. :shrug)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll be nice as well then 6/10.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

0/10

Doesn't seem to have one, could be because he's been banned . . . again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 :becky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Also 10/10. :thumbsup


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

8/10 because Maryse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10. Still think eva looks better with black hair though. :justsayin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 just for Nikki.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9.5/10, those 36DD made me grow up fast lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Peyton kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He hasn't changed it, so still a 9.5/10, I want someone to rate mine lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10, don't know the guy in the sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## UsoNero (Oct 26, 2016)

10/10 solely because he's a Luke Harper Supporter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10, I prefer the gif with Nikki in the blue shorts


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The origin of Jeri-KO 8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fresh Prince 8.5/10


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

9/10 Simply asstastic :xavier


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - Eddie <3


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Enjoying her Ambrose posts 10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, don`t know that chick, but seems to be good and nice looking


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*7/10.*


----------



## Santos L Halper (Aug 12, 2016)

7.5/10

Never cared for Rihanna, but Maryse is damn fine!


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

5.5 / 10 

Came so close to being JBL, but isn't JBL and that makes me sad.


----------



## Santos L Halper (Aug 12, 2016)

IntellectualSavior said:


> 5.5 / 10
> 
> Came so close to being JBL, but isn't JBL and that makes me sad.


JLB's the fictional workplace from Peep Show, don't think it's that well known outside the UK.









Oh, and 10/10 for the sig, big Sandow fan here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

All of it/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9/10.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

8/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

5/10. Needs more teets.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

1/10


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

?/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10 Maryse and Leanna in bikinis wens3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*9.5/10.*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

100/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maria :homer 9/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

4/10


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

No effort /10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Downgraded to a 3/10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll count the avatar; 11/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

8/10 knocked 2 points off for Maryse. Not a huge fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that a dude or a lass? 5/10 because I'm confused.
I'm away to play spy on the next door neighbour


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9.5. 9 for Gal Gadot, and extra .5 for having Melissa Benoist in your favorites


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

8.5 (had to deduct a point for having Ambrose as a favorite, and .5 because Peyton Royce has a fivehead)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

2/10

Hot chicks, needs more pics instead of their names tho.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

9/10. Needs more of her ass :trips5


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

3/10

3 points for creativity. Not enough boobs and not enough dank though.


----------



## maxninepower (May 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10 

She's got a great ass.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

7/10

Not too bad.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

7/10 Don't care for her but she does have a nice face.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

8/10 
Rob is a great bass player btw \m/


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

9/10 Metallica are awesome


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10. I used to like Randy, but he got somewhat complacient and his racist comments on Twitter don't help


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10

Peyton :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Peyton :mark:


* 9/10. Alexa!!!* :woo







:woo


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

-20/10

20 for alexa -20 for roman and -20 for Sasha


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

2/10

First of all Finn has said he wants Lesnar, so it makes the content dumb. Second it's among this ridiculous notion that Finn isn't a top star and couldn't be booked to go with Lesnar. The 2 points you got was because of Brock's smile.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10

Very solid.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

7/10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10

Don't know what it's referring to but I like it.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 ALEXA :mark::mark::mark:

Great taste in talent too!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, pretty solid list of favorites


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10 - Peyton is cute and the dog is cute


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10, I was freaking out during this moment when Seth Rollins revealed that his knee had recovered, and that he would be able to compete at Wrestlemania 33 :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10

Love that entrance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10 bliss :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10. Dem boobs.



DammitC said:


> 10/10, I was freaking out during this moment when Seth Rollins revealed that his knee had recovered, and that he would be able to compete at Wrestlemania 33 :mark:


Rating my sig is odd cos I just put my rotating sig back on :lol You saw one of my 150+ gifs LOL.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

3/10.

Reigns being a geek. :armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6/10. i'm not a big fan of anime (?) but can appreciate it


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

10 :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

5/10, Roman no selling is one of the things I hate the most about him


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

she's damn sexy 9/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

7/10 less dog more Peyton


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

10 Queen Bliss


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10 QUEEN ALEXA :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10 :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

9/10 the lita in the gif sig the other day was wens3 11/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10.

Maryse is GOAT.. + Lita? Heaven.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

11/10, I want to know who is that nude girl on your sig :grin2:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gave more Peyton so improving to 11/10 :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

10 for my girl Alexa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

5/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

10/10


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

9/10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*3/10.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10

Mandy Rose is such a goddess. Her crossing them legs :damn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*8/10.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leanna and Mandy 10/10 :homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

9/10


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*7/10.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10, edited his sig but still no Peyton in his favorites :no:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Peyton!

10/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy sig :homer 10/10


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*8.5/10*_


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10
Some hot women on there


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

8/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10, mostly because Kairi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9 :nice's out of 10.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

cute fatty 

7/10


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

5/10

Never listen to a nirvana song soooo...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

1 sweet/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mandy/10.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

100/10 for the tits alone. :nikki:rock2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

8/10

(Better if it was from the S&M Video)

>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*10/10.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 Riri :bow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Gadot(10)/10.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rihanna's Boobies

So, 10/10.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10

Thankfully, Jason Jordan is gone and the sig is back to being the beautiful thing it was once again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*7.5/10.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that's a 10/10 right there :trips8

Edit: I see a different signature now instead of the revealing one. This new signature I see is an 8.5/10


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

6/10 Needs to be central to be 10/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

10/10 :zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

9.9999/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tits?

Yes.

10/10.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

9/10 - I'm glad F4 is back with Marvel.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

9/10 Zoom>Flash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

9/10.

Cool. Hurts my eyes a tiny bit. But cool


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

8/10

I do love the dynamic Nak and Styles have together and the look on both their faces really does tell a story all on it's own. I'd rank it higher but I'm still a little niffed by the Mania match not living up to, their admittedly unfair, expectations.

If someone who doesn't like Doctor Who rates my sig I'm screwed :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10.

Now that's one good-looking title belt. It looks good on the person in your signature


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

8/10

I always want the camera to make a full rotation and it NEVER DOES!

:CENA


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

10/10, Doctor Who Is one of my Fav TV Shows And Pete Capaldi Played The Part Really well, I'm really looking forward to the new Woman Doctor it's gonna get really interesting can go to two ways either crap or really great, I hope it's the latter.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

7/10.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10 Rock>Austin :grin2:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

9/10' what an a$$ she has , and that smile is so freaking sexy.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't give good old Stone Cold anything less than a 7/10.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

9/10.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10.

That's a badass signature :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

6/10.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

8/10.

Gets an A for sticking to themes.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*10/10*_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10

That signature GIF with AJ Lee, Becky Lynch, and Charlotte Flair :trips8


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*10/10*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10, still no IIconics :hmm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It's a cool, sig , shows @Zoom likes good programming and that's a plus for me in terms of taste, 9/10


----------

